#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP v11.0

## surgeArrester

does anyone already have this one?



if you have it, please kindly share it.. and thanks....

More power!! God blessSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## lubl

you mean that after version 7 it has released version 11?

----------


## surgeArrester

yup, please refer to its website for more details..

thanks... God bless!!

----------


## kumfuamor

> yup, please refer to its website for more details..
> 
> thanks... God bless!!



version 11 is a beta version, meaning it is under development.

----------


## khubar

Not under development,... 
we have ETAP 11 original DVD in our office .

----------


## kumfuamor

> Not under development,... 
> we have ETAP 11 original DVD in our office .



yes, you are precisely correct. it's available now as per etap website.

----------


## ongkek

Good and Bad, Good because it have some new feature, Bad, because there is no ******** for it already.....

----------


## trimonline

yea.. if the original was coming,,the ******** will come up,,we just wait..

----------


## ongkek

Please verify this link, i got it somewhere but limited download file size for free user. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The file is 1.34 GB.

Thank you

----------


## ongkek

you shall replace the dash with ---------...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] etc as above....
I don't have premium account of file sonic....
I don't know about the ******** for etap 11, but if somebody can download it, i hope they will share (course divided in some parts) in another filestorage home page.

----------


## ongkek

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] etc....

----------


## Setto72mr

Don't download. The file file07byGHY.rar (1.36 GB) is fake ("No archives found" error). There are every sort of cheaters over here.

 :Grey:

----------


## ongkek

Thank you brother...i don't even know that it fake because i failed to download this file...


God bless you.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## lubl

> Please verify this link, i got it somewhere but limited download file size for free user. 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...





Do not download file07byGHY.rar (1.36 GB) is fake ("No archives found" error).

----------


## hyuni0627

The file is deleted..... :Apologetic:

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, 
ETAP 7.5.0 is finally on table with peta 6 & serial activation. I request please concentrate on ETAP 11 software + ******** + Activation code. Hope some genieus guy will help all of us for ETAP 11 software + ******** + Activation code. Best Regards

----------


## etapexpert

Anyone tried ETAP 11 demo ?

----------


## alejoandres19

> Anyone tried ETAP 11 demo ?



yes, but the use is limited to example files,  but have new characteristics specially use VFD for motor starting, busway...

----------


## alejoandres19

The file was deleted...

----------


## koroosh_kabir

file was deleted

----------


## hopeful

Hy all,

Anyone could post link for the full version of ETAP 11 
with or WITHOUT medecine

thanks

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Hy all,
> 
> Anyone could post link for the full version of ETAP 11 
> with or WITHOUT medecine
> 
> thanks



Hi Hopefull,
if with-out --------, you can try download from its website, its free for demo
regards

----------


## etapexpert

I dont understand why we look forward the one we dont have.

just enjoy with what we have now.

Until that , lets all wait.

----------


## hopeful

Hy all,


Anyone could post link for the full version of ETAP 11 

regards.

----------


## orlyboy

> Not under development,... 
> we have ETAP 11 original DVD in our office .



Hi khubar,

if you can share the ETAP 11 original DVD, then it will be available for someone to make a --------.

please upload it now.



thanksSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear Genieus, Please share ETAP 11 full version with -------- ASAP. Thanks in advance

----------


## raj151857

Please share ETAP 11 full version

----------


## orlyboy

khubar,

share your etap 11.
etap 11.1 is now shipping.

----------


## raj151857

Please share ETAP 11 full version with -------- ASAP. Thanks in advance

----------


## netspyking

Yes dudes , please share ETAP 11.0 for raj .....ASAP ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## orlyboy

etap version is 11.1.1 now.
etap version 11.0 is becoming obsolete, so, if anyone has it share it now.

----------


## JARS2011

I have a ETAP 11.1.O FULL 
Regards**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## _Infinity

Hope our genius forum members provide full version of Etap 11

thanks in advance

----------


## sameerahmed

please share ..............

----------


## berk_emi

Please share ETAP 11 full version

----------


## josefreitas

please share. thanks

----------


## ellider18

please share the code... i can share the software but i need the full code version. thank you

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## araba1980

Please share new etap

----------


## br1x

Etap V11.0.0 is available here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

paswwor for unrar: ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒, Sorry!

not serial for installation

enjoy

----------


## Rajindia

hi friend
Thank you very much

----------


## araba1980

> Etap V11.0.0 is available here:
> 
> paswwor for unrar: ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒, Sorry!
> 
> not serial for installation
> 
> enjoy



what is the real password for unrar, please share

----------


## br1x

> what is the real password for unrar, please share .




right In front of your eyes

----------


## Rajindia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
copy all txt in pad, use extract rar

----------


## kumfuamor

etap 11.1 is now available.
let me know those who are interested.

----------


## Rajindia

yes upload all, all are interested only.

----------


## ongkek

[Etap PowerStation]
Initialized=1
ReloadLastProject=0
AutoRecover=1
SerializeAudit=1
AverageSourceBranchNumber=20
LicIndex=0
MsgLogInitialSize=0
ETAP Window Top=75
ETAP Window Left=75
ETAP Window Bottom=601
ETAP Window Right=1100
ETAP Window Show Cmd=1
ETAP Window Flags=0
DSN Version=2

[AppVariables]
LastSubDir=C:\ETAP 1111\ongs
LastLibrarySubDir=C:\ETAP 1111\Lib
LastProject=C:\ETAP 1111\ongs\ongs.OTI
DefaultStandard=English
LM Server=
MsgLog Location=
PM Server=.
PM Console Number=1
Tool1=PD Lib Export|C:\ETAP 1111\FIGDBExtractConsoleApp.exe|%p.MDB|%d~PDLibExt  ract-%P.XLS
LicPath0=WIN7-PC
LicPath1=
LicKeyCode0=fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE
ComparisonInstructionDatabasePath=C:\ETAP 1111\DBCompareInstr.mdb
PDE Filter=

Serial is fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE

Good luck....

----------


## ongkek

Or

[Etap PowerStation]
Initialized=1
ReloadLastProject=0
AutoRecover=1
SerializeAudit=1
AverageSourceBranchNumber=20
LicIndex=1
MsgLogInitialSize=0
ETAP Window Top=87
ETAP Window Left=66
ETAP Window Bottom=809
ETAP Window Right=1026
ETAP Window Show Cmd=3
ETAP Window Flags=2
Compact DB=1
DSN Version=2
AlertPrintFontSizePoints=12.000000

[AppVariables]
LastSubDir=D:\PROJECTS\ETAP Project\FPSO\Lumped
LastLibrarySubDir=C:\ETAP 1100\lib
LastProject=D:\PROJECTS\ETAP Project\FPSO\Lumped\FPSO-1.OTI
DefaultStandard=Metric
LM Server=
MsgLog Location=
PM Server=.
PM Console Number=1
Tool1=PD Lib Export|C:\ETAP 1100\FIGDBExtractConsoleApp.exe|%p.MDB|%d~PDLibExt  ract-%P.XLS
LicPath0=DT0061GGGCGKIDN
LicPath1=ORC004AAASHJUAE
LicKeyCode0=
LicKeyCode1=U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&
ComparisonInstructionDatabasePath=C:\ETAP 1100\DBCompareInstr.mdb
OLVPrintHeaderFontTypeface=Trebuchet MS
[Recent File List]
File1=D:\PROJECTS\ETAP Project\FPSO\Lumped\FPSO-1.OTI
File2=D:\PROJECTS\ETAP Project\FPSO\Lumped\FPSO.OTI
File3=D:\PROJECTS\ETAP Project\FPSO\FPSO.OTI
File4=C:\ETAP 1100\FPSO\FPSO.OTI

Serial : U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&

----------


## jichangan

ΖΖΖΖ, Sorry!
the rar password is not right,  thank you!

----------


## Compaqnx6320

somebody know the rar password, thanks all.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friend I had install the Etap 11 from above link but after installation it give error ETAP key is not found or License Manager is not ready. 
Is there any -------- needed, Please post the procedure for installation.
Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

Kumfuamor:

Egpet is a share forum not a site for selling software like you are demand. 300 USD is a lot of money... This site is for SHARE INFORMATION AND HELP OTHER GUYS.

----------


## Compaqnx6320

Dear raj151857,

what the rar password?, thanks

----------


## raj151857

Dear Compaqnx , password is ", Sorry!" without quote, but after installation it ask for Licence , Peta 6 does not work with Etap11. Please share M----- along with installation procedure.

----------


## raj151857

Dear friends Had any one installed Etap 11 sucessfully with this links if yes please share the procedure & Med

----------


## whiteron

Dear raj151857,
what the rar password?
, Sorry! is not working, thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

the password works, and i have tried a while ago. but let it be known that this is just a installer. with no ----- on it. can perhaps someone knows how to ----- be able to ----- code on it. or perhaps share how to..

for the password.. try to copy paste.. as for peta6 ----- etap 11 wont work since peta ----- is for hardlock only.. starting with etap 7.5.2 uses usb dongles.. so peta -----s wont work...

----------


## raj151857

Dear RAR password works with me, I don't know whats the problem please contact the uploader.
Thanks





> Dear raj151857,
> what the rar password?
> , Sorry! is not working, thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

has anyone tested that this ETAP works?..  or anyone who has the --------?

----------


## mcbain

> Dear Friend I had install the Etap 11 from above link but after installation it give error ETAP key is not found or License Manager is not ready. 
> Is there any -------- needed, Please post the procedure for installation.
> Thanks



I also managed to download and unrar ETAP 11.0 as well. I'm not sure why some people in this thread are having problems with the unrar password. However like raj51857 pointed out, ETAP sucessfully installed, but I get the Error with "Etap key is not found or the License Manager is not ready". ETAP will not work without a license key. The licence key problem needs to be fixed.

----------


## surgeArrester

Did you try to install the License Manager?. Maybe the reason ETAP will not find the license manager is that it is not installed in the first place. After that, you have to make sure that the license manager works in the services.msc on windows. I havent tried in Etap 11 though. But that is what i do in etap 7.5.

----------


## mcbain

My error for not being clear, it is not that the license manage is not installed. It is that the license key is not found. For a one computer license, ETAP typically issues a physcial usb key (dongle). The software is looking for that USB key and won't let you into the program without it. This requirement needs to be resolved.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear mcbain, I agree with you, but for that Med is required. If some one having Med----- like peta please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## sameerahmed

this is only installer dont have C r K

----------


## raj151857

Some Genius must have C R K .Request please share for all brothers.

----------


## AlAbabneh

how to activate ETAP v11.0

----------


## tyenfi

Dear,what the rar password?
", Sorry!" is not working, thanks!

----------


## smzakaullah

Dear tyenfi

For rar password, copy and paste the rar password provided on page 4 of this blog by br1x. Dont enter the password through keyboard. It will work.

----------


## tyenfi

Dear smzakaullah:
  I try all these rar passwords  such as: ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒, Sorry!      or   ΖΖΖΖ, Sorry!    or  , Sorry!  ,but no one is working! 
Can you show me the real rar password by one new reply to thread!
 thanks!

----------


## br1x

for typing the password from keyboard, use the following ascii formula:

8x177+44+32+83+111+114+114+121+33

----------


## sounakroy

i hv one suggestion for u guys...it worked it for me previous version 1st install etap 6 or 7 then override it with etap 11...whho knows it can work again. i am downloading the files I will try myself then will let u know my exp...if u guys hav any solution plz share...

----------


## smzakaullah

> i hv one suggestion for u guys...it worked it for me previous version 1st install etap 6 or 7 then override it with etap 11...whho knows it can work again. i am downloading the files I will try myself then will let u know my exp...if u guys hav any solution plz share...



Dear

I  have already tried this. ETAP11 Licence will take over the previous licences. In this way the previous versions also stopped working.

----------


## tyenfi

Dear smzakaullah and br1x ,thanks for your reply!
For my os language setting is not english,  it can not unrar the rar files sucessful, when 
I  change my os language setting to english, then try this password  ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒, Sorry! ， it become ok.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends , Etap 11 does not work with Peta 6, this need seperate Med.Till time we can't install Etap11.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## etapexpert

Thank you raj

----------


## surgeArrester

Any news about ETAP v11?

----------


## solution

ETAP 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## fgm

And what is the solution ? Or the right question is how much ?

----------


## sounakroy

is there any news of ETAP 11.0.0.c ----- has anyone run the program ?

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi friends, I've download the given files, the rar password is accepted, but software still can not run.
Still waiting and searching on other website.

Regards
Rudi Tua

----------


## SIM2

dear friend
please send again
thanks

----------


## ashcoft

wait and see, it seem newest etap is still un-----ed, however someone will -----ed soon.

----------


## majk00

Dear Friends,
Any succeesses with ETAP v 11?
Thanks

----------


## hnx

----- means? please?

----------


## raj151857

Dear All , I don't think any one have med for ETAP 7.5.2 onwards.

----------


## jolypc

Serial number in page 4 dont work. I need another serial number to test etap 11.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## etapexpert

Did u tried with both numbers ?

----------


## jolypc

Yes, I tried with both serial number, but dont work.

----------


## kaspersky

any ----- for ETAP 11 yet?

----------


## surgeArrester

Hi Guys, OTI has just released ETAP 12.. we have still no ETAP 11..

----------


## jolypc

Somebody can confirm if the serial of the page 4 works with etap 11.

----------


## kaspersky

> Somebody can confirm if the serial of the page 4 works with etap 11.



No, it is not working.

----------


## surgeArrester

I think it will never work.. since we don't have a c******-c-k of the license manager. The previous etap versions work on this. with the no license manager, serial numbers wont work. if the license manager on the other hand works, it has to be compatible with the serial number.

----------


## veemandal

Dear All Guys,
What mcbain said s correct in all respects that "The licence key problem needs to be fixed". I have tried all possibilities but installed ETAP 11 is not working. Some sort of -------- like "peta" is required to activate. Anybody have any sort of solution please post

----------


## jolypc

Any answer about dongle emulator for etap 11.

----------


## mani.hayy

Thank you!!
But I have problem when run the program, please help me!!

*Licence manager server:* ....
*ETAP key is not found or the licence manager is not ready*

And then

*ETAP failed to receive authorization from ETAP License Manger.*

What can I do?

----------


## orlyboy

> Thank you!!
> But I have problem when run the program, please help me!!
> 
> *Licence manager server:* ....
> *ETAP key is not found or the licence manager is not ready*
> 
> 
> And then
> 
> ...



You are not the only one who have problem running the software...everybody who don't have the emulator.
Without the emulator and activation code it will not work...until someone share the working emulator and code like the peta 6.

We will wait for someone to share it.

Wait...and wait...and wait...

----------


## omartg16

Please some genius



I need -------- for ETAP V.11.0.0

Thanks
DavidSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## omartg16

Please, some genius:

I need m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e 
or c******-c-k 
for ETAP V.11.0.0

Thanks
David

----------


## sortout

geese. just see this problem. no one actually has a solution....
genius, please help us.

----------


## optimus

only neeeded  normal known person on bytecode debuging.

----------


## optimus

Go and pratic it yourself and jump the JNZ codes to JMP.

Pratic is a good teacher.

I can also give you software names witch is able to c******-c-k it.

----------


## sortout

> Go and pratic it yourself and jump the JNZ codes to JMP.
> 
> Pratic is a good teacher.
> 
> I can also give you software names witch is able to c******-c-k it.




ok. then please tell me how to do it  :Smile:  

I have no clue how these things work......

----------


## sortout

> only neeeded  normal known person on bytecode debuging.



any clue please? I want to have a try......

----------


## veemandal

please please do the needful if somebody knows...

----------


## optimus

OllyDbg

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kaspersky

could someone explains to us how to activate ETAP11

----------


## surgeArrester

> Go and pratic it yourself and jump the JNZ codes to JMP.
> 
> Pratic is a good teacher.
> 
> I can also give you software names witch is able to c******-c-k it.



what is a practic?..  :Chargrined: See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## Faouzisteg

Please some genius

ETAP V.11.0.0

Thanks

----------


## kumfuamor

> OllyDbg



 :Eagerness:  it takes time to learn how to use the OllyDbg.

----------


## Rakhshanei

Dear All;
please Reload Part 7, 8 & 9, The files link are deleted or damaged.
Thanks

----------


## Faouzisteg

OK go end

----------


## Faouzisteg

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Faouzisteg

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

ETAP-11-M E D I C I N E please

----------


## finex2499

thanks...

----------


## massi77

At last it exists m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e for etap 11?

----------


## jolypc

Shared -------- for etap 11, please.

----------


## baraban1986

there is a lot of -----s for diifferent useless programs and games in internet but there is no only one ----- required for Etap(since 7.5.1.....).

----------


## baraban1986

May someone knows people who can do this magic

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Hi All, I think some genius brother must be having ETAP-11-M E D I C I N E, when he feel that all brother could take advatange with grace of him, he will share. God Bless him.

----------


## baraban1986

Hi guys! I suppose that we need replace license manager(ver.11) and try to run Etap 11 with license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d). But our problem is message that license manager(ver.11) sent to Etap11.exe.(it sent him text string with version of running license manager). For example if we run Etap11 with license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) then Etap11 tells us that we must use license manager(ver.11).  If someone could recompile license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) and put string 11.1.1 instead 7.5(this sting is store in etaplmt.dll), then it may be help us. In finally  license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) tells to Etap11 that he have 11.1.1 version and all happy.

----------


## kumfuamor

> Hi guys! I suppose that we need replace license manager(ver.11) and try to run Etap 11 with license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d). But our problem is message that license manager(ver.11) sent to Etap11.exe.(it sent him text string with version of running license manager). For example if we run Etap11 with license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) then Etap11 tells us that we must use license manager(ver.11).  If someone could recompile license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) and put string 11.1.1 instead 7.5(this sting is store in etaplmt.dll), then it may be help us. In finally  license manager(ver.6 or 7.5 which is c******-c-******d) tells to Etap11 that he have 11.1.1 version and all happy.



it doesn't work that way....

----------


## josefreitas

Any help is waiting.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

etap 12 is on the market now, but etap 11 still don't have --------.

thanks

----------


## baraban1986

I think people that made ----- for Etap 6 was waiting end of the world (in December 2012) and they decide do not make it for Etap11. May be if all members of this forum ask OTI  to give us ----- then OTI take pity.

----------


## baraban1986

Oh OTI you have over 50 000 licenses over the world and now you have more than 150 million dollars, please give us just one -----.  Then all members of this forum will drink to you.

----------


## baraban1986

All we need to get ----- is 490 usd, this is the cost for Etap 75 64bit or Etap11 64 bit. At  least two people offered me to buy it. I think that before for Etap6 somebody buy it and shared. And for Etap11 it seems will be the same situation, but when.....

----------


## premo83

is Anyone succeeded in 7.5?

----------


## omartg16

Please:

Serial for ETAP 11.1

I Have installer Etap 11.1 + -----. I need serial for activate, for 2013.

----------


## omartg16

Please:

Serial for ETAP 11.1

I Have installer Etap 11.1 + c.r.a.c.k. I need serial for activate, for 2013.

----------


## orlyboy

share the -----...

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## baraban1986

please share ----- for etap 11.1

----------


## kumfuamor

Anyone interested.

----------


## mohad

hi , i found this link which say the mid--- is contained but I don`t have enugh download capacity to try it can anyone try and tell the results?
((the link is in the attached file**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]))

----------


## garrison2711

Any news about the software "medication"?

Regards,

----------


## garrison2711

Why a paying sharing link?
Anyone has downloaded it?




> hi , i found this link which say the mid--- is contained but I don`t have enugh download capacity to try it can anyone try and tell the results?
> ((the link is in the attached file**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]))

----------


## fx007

Any DL links?

----------


## jolypc

Somebody can confirm if ryushared's link contains the m e-d-i-c-i-n-e for Etap 11.

----------


## qqitek

Hi Folks,

it is just free thought - maybe do a fund-rising, buy ETAP 12 single licence (ca 12kEUR) with single license, dump a dongle, then... you know...

----------


## rohitsehgal

Can anyone share link and installation procedure for etap7 for 64 bit operating system?

----------


## josefreitas

pleasegive the ----- for etap 11 link.

----------


## raj151857

Dear All Brothers,
I request to all, Please check Medication for ETAP 11 for the sake of all brothers. Majority of here are unable to buy or can't afford to buy. Please share if some Gentleman is owned ETAP-11 Medication & procedure. God Bless U Brother.

----------


## orlyboy

i'll wait for someone to buy and share...

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## dhoms2014

please share the --------.....for ETAP11

----------


## kumfuamor

If anyone interested with fully working etap v11, email me.

----------


## baraban1986

oh, money, money and only money. Money is evil. Kumfuamor, forget about the money and give us what we want. Please.

----------


## baraban1986

guys, support me.

----------


## kumfuamor

> guys, support me.



First...learn to use the ollydbg. Then... share your work...

Here is the link..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

abcde fgh ijk

----------


## dhoms2014

please share etap 11 ----- for learning purposes only,,,,,no money involve....we can't afford it....

----------


## baraban1986

Guys, dont ask kumfuamor to give ----- for us. It is very commercial man.  Kumfuamor, just learn Etap, because its much easy way to make money. 1 private work = 200 usd, 10 private work per months=2000usd. I use Etap only for short-circuit calculation, and i think it is enough Etap75. Kumfuamor, your client - only students, who want learn new Etap. And you think they can give you this money? You can wait long time. For example, you can make ----- dependent from  some characteristic of PC of your clients and then ask 30-50 usd. And you will recieve your 500 usd per week. But 500 usd - its crazy. The flexibility of mind is the key to success. Ponder this.

----------


## basheeralshami

Where is ETAP 11 full version?? share it please

----------


## khubar

Does someone has ETAP 12.1 or 12.5 Source ...
I could help you get med in return.

khubar@hotmail.com

----------


## Rudi Tua

> Guys, dont ask kumfuamor to give ----- for us. It is very commercial man.  Kumfuamor, just learn Etap, because its much easy way to make money. 1 private work = 200 usd, 10 private work per months=2000usd. I use Etap only for short-circuit calculation, and i think it is enough Etap75. Kumfuamor, your client - only students, who want learn new Etap. And you think they can give you this money? You can wait long time. For example, you can make ----- dependent from  some characteristic of PC of your clients and then ask 30-50 usd. And you will recieve your 500 usd per week. But 500 usd - its crazy. The flexibility of mind is the key to success. Ponder this.



Yap, thats right

----------


## fx007

Dear Friends,

Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Short descr: For etap, create ecp printer port, with settings: never use interrupt, enable legacy, lpt1, io range 03bc- or 02xx save, restart. follow desc in -----


For PTW: DL PTW 7024 from 4shared. Install with softkeys. When asked for sitekey, go to ******, type your site key, the last line provided is site code, type site code in PTW, enjoy.

I hope someone to post cdegs, its about time now  :Smile: ))See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## tak2750

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it working?

----------


## tak2750

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FOR PTW i test it. and 
not working

----------


## esl3120

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you provide anther link for the PTW ******... this one seems to be down.

Thanks!

----------


## lubl

It seems it is a trojan ... these is some problem with this file and finally not working

----------


## ootdayo

pls fx007, the links are down for the 2 files. pls can u help re-upload it.

also pls kindly share where we can get the  PTW 7024 installer.

thanks

----------


## ootdayo

pls fx007, the links are down for the 2 files. pls can u help re-upload it.

also pls kindly share where we can get the  PTW 7024 installer.

thanks

----------


## tak2750

> pls fx007, the links are down for the 2 files. pls can u help re-upload it.
> 
> also pls kindly share where we can get the  PTW 7024 installer.
> 
> thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


but for me it didnt work
you try it and report here

----------


## smzakaullah

I tried for ETAP 11 and it does'nt work.

----------


## rav059k1

Hi to all.
A big thanks to your work.
I apologize, I am a novice and I am to ask again information about  psw of rar archive for etap11.
What are the setting to do in windows 7 region and  setting, for have WinRAR working fine?.
Thank in advance RAV059k1.

----------


## tyenfi

pls fx007, i can not download ETAP 11 and PTW 7024 ****** files from yous links, can u help me, email these two files to  me,my email:tanyong0965@sina.com!  thanks very much!

----------


## Minfo

Hi
Thanks fx007
but need Activation Code, please share Activation code

Thanks

----------


## Minfo

Hi


Thanks fx007
but need Activation Code, please share Activation code

ThanksSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## smzakaullah

pls fx007, i can not download ETAP 11 and PTW 7024 ****** files from yous links, can u help me, email these two files to me,my email:zakaullahsm@gmail.com
thanks very much!

----------


## hyuni0627

please share the Activation code

----------


## fx007

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.

----------


## fx007

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.

----------


## westelyas

Dear fx007

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy. 

i made all the points above but i got the following messege

Et key is found or the license manager is not ready what is u r suggestion

----------


## westelyas

Dear fx007

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.

i made all the points above but i got the following messege

Etap key is not found or the license manager is not ready what is u r suggestion

----------


## baraban1986

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Hello, please share again required files for ----- procedure. Previous link is not working.

----------


## smzakaullah

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Great Job fx007
Many Many thanks. It's working.

----------


## smzakaullah

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Great Job fx007
Many Many thanks. It's working.

----------


## tyenfi

Dear fx007,yous previous links is bad!  can you  share  the etap11 and ptw7.0.4 ****** files again!    my email:tanyong0965@gmail.com  
many thanks !

----------


## tyenfi

Dear fx007,yous previous links is bad!  can you  share  the etap11 and ptw7.0.4 ****** files again!    my email:tanyong0965@gmail.com  
many thanks !

----------


## johsherry

fx00



the ETAP v11 ----- crash after one hourSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## baraban1986

You may find working link hear. Check all pages.

----------


## heh_021

Please Share Orginal Install FIle ETAP 11
Thanks SIr ...!

----------


## Fouad SEKHRI

Many Thanks fx007 you are generous man

----------


## raj151857

Dear fx007,
Request Please upload ETAP 11 files as link is not working. Please help. Thanks a ton in advance. raj151857@gmail.com

----------


## raj151857

Thanks Brother,
After sucessful installation & activation screen get distrubed & Laptop get hanged. I can't work have to restart forcefully. Can you please suggest how this problem can be fixed.
Regards
Raj

----------


## rocknroll

Dear fx007, raj151857
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files as link is not working. avinashtambe@sify.com

----------


## rocknroll

Dear fx007, raj151857
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files as link is not working. avinashtambe@sify.com

----------


## loqui

Dear fx007, raj151857
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files as link is not working. loqui2005@hotmail.com

----------


## atoyo

> Dear fx007, raj151857
> Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files as link is not working. loqui2005@hotmail.com



Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files artoyon@hotmail.com
Thanks

----------


## popy

Hi does someone could reshare etap files?
regards

----------


## whiteron

Dear fx007, raj151857
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files as link is not working. whiteronyaf@naver.com
thanks.

----------


## raj151857

Dear fx007 & all friends who succesfully install ETAP 11, 


Request please share ETAP 11 activation instructions here on this forum for all brothers. My Laptop hangs when I run ETAP 11. Thanks a ton in advance.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear Brothers. Please correct where am wrong.
Can you please tell me which windows you are using. Am using Dell Latitude E5510 with Windows XP service pack 3. My ECP Printer Port (LPT1) settings are

Port Settings
Never use an Interrupt
Enable legacy Plug & Play detection (arrow)
LPT Port Number= LPT1

Details 
Device Instance Id
ACPI\PNP0401\5

Resources
I/O Range  03BC-03BF
Setting based on  current configurations

I cannot change any setting here in Resources. In Bios I had change Parallel port to ECP mode. still after sucessful installation my Laptop hangs on starting ETAP 11.

Please help brother.
Regards
Raj

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks, I'll try install

----------


## fx007

its x64, wont work on 32bit... look up for old xxxxx it might still work for x32 etap 11.

----------


## German27

Dear fx007, raj151857
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files. mjleal23@yahoo.com.mx
Thanks in advanced.
Regards

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks work fine. Thanks a lot. I use all same instructions.

----------


## tak2750

> its x64, wont work on 32bit... look up for old xxxxx it might still work for x32 etap 11.



please upload 32 bit version.
also i culdnot c rack ptw 7

----------


## tak2750

> its x64, wont work on 32bit... look up for old xxxxx it might still work for x32 etap 11.



please upload 32 bit version.
also i culdnot c rack ptw 7

----------


## tak2750

> its x64, wont work on 32bit... look up for old xxxxx it might still work for x32 etap 11.



etap 11 works fine with win 7   32 bit
thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aanks

please explain haw c rack of ptw skm 7 work?

----------


## tak2750

> its x64, wont work on 32bit... look up for old xxxxx it might still work for x32 etap 11.



etap 11 works fine with win 7   32 bit
thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aanks

please explain haw c rack of ptw skm 7 work?

----------


## fx007

open the lic file with exe...  enjoy

----------


## jichangan

> open the lic file with exe...  enjoy



Hi fx007,where is the lic file, thanks

----------


## lemo

Dear fx007, raj151857
 Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files. kaisor.kim@gmail.com
 Thanks in advanced.


 RegardsSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## shengna

Thanks fx007! But my laptop does not have parallel port. How can I use this etap --------?





> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## tak2750

hi please explain how to crac k  skm 7

----------


## raj151857

Hi Friends Please download ETAP 11.1.1. from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I had not tried due to office firewell you can try.

----------


## jichangan

Dear fx007
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files.     jichangan@gmail.com
Thanks in advanced.
Regards

----------


## darkBLACK

Dear fx007
 Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files. karanlikkose@yahoo.com
 Thanks in advanced.
 Regards

----------


## mohad

Guys please

can anyone send me the files : mz_ms_88@hotmail.com

----------


## Vikman

> Hi Friends Please download ETAP 11.1.1. from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I had not tried due to office firewell you can try.



Hi friend,
This ETAP 11.1.1 file has almost 1 MB. I don't know what i will do with this file ? please guide us how to use this file. Thanks so much ^^

----------


## mohad

is the port setting thing necessary ? for what?
I did everything else and still not working with me

----------


## rav059k1

Hi.
I apologize, how in my first and only replay in this forum, I want to reiterate that I am no a big mind in computers.
I have downloaded files for Et... 11.0c in page 4.
I tried to unrar them, but without success, I wrote passw... in any way (copy and paste, using the following ascii formula:
8x177+44+32+83+111+114+114+121+33, setting the language of OS in American English..............) but nothing.
After I do not ask other help and I read and read and read again every post about.
Reading the last replays, all speak about Et.. 11.1.1 and his CR.....
Ok. I wont know why, for have link for download it, the cure, the way to make it, must plead someone.
This tread is for people interested about this program, I understand that for security in not possible expand too, but if all information turn out, what is the sense?
Excuse me for the outburst, at this time I am to ask to some good soul if is possible to have by mail the links for download ET.. 11.1.1, the cure and the way..
Thanks to all for the good jobs.

----------


## migguell

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.




Hi guys,

fx007, in first time, thank for your text in page 15. My installation run perfectly, 11.0.0c .

Guys, I install under Windows XP SP2, with dot net that the program requires.
Ill try install under W7 32 bits, now.

If someone want to change experience in power system analysis write me : migguell@gmail.com
Im begginer in ETAP. 

fx007, if you help me how to c----k Aspen Oneliner, tell me how can i do. I have the program version 12, an it only work with a dongle in usb port.


p.s. sorry for my english.

----------


## soong

Anyone send me cr--k or activation code plz thanks in advance soong104@gmail.com

----------


## tak2750

> Hi guys,
> 
> fx007, in first time, thank for your text in page 15. My installation run perfectly, 11.0.0c .
> 
> Guys, I install under Windows XP SP2, with dot net that the program requires.
> Ill try install under W7 32 bits, now.
> 
> If someone want to change experience in power system analysis write me : migguell@gmail.com
> Im begginer in ETAP. 
> ...



hi

do you know how to install ----- for skm 7?
the procedure that fx007 told.does not work for me.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## tak2750

> Hi guys,
> 
> fx007, in first time, thank for your text in page 15. My installation run perfectly, 11.0.0c .
> 
> Guys, I install under Windows XP SP2, with dot net that the program requires.
> Ill try install under W7 32 bits, now.
> 
> If someone want to change experience in power system analysis write me : migguell@gmail.com
> Im begginer in ETAP. 
> ...



hi

do you know how to install ----- for skm 7?
the procedure that fx007 told.does not work for me.

----------


## mohad

It realy worked for xp in my computer!!! but i need it also in my laptop win7 but i cant change the port lt1 setting in win7
maybe if i can change the port setting the program will work
we need an expert

thanks a lot  to fx007 I really needed etap 11 I pray for your good health!

----------


## fx007

for win7, even laptop without parallel port, just add the ecp printer port, change settings to what needs to be  and then restart, and check back... it will work.

----------


## fx007

miguel, do you have access to usb? if you do send me a pm msg.

----------


## fx007

skm works for x32 and x64 win7 - tested. 
for win8 - no go .
older win not tested.

----------


## fx007

skm works for x32 and x64 win7 - tested. 
for win8 - no go .
older win not tested.

----------


## fgm

Thanks for the drug.
Everything is installed and goes without comment.
I would like to ask what is "skm" ?

----------


## fgm

Double post....
Sorry.

----------


## jsg680

Could you explain how to activate SKM. Thank you very much.

----------


## shengna

Hi fox007, I am not sure how to do this, adding the ecp port to a computer without the physical parallel port. Am I supposed to do it from BIOS or control panel? Thank you.





> for win7, even laptop without parallel port, just add the ecp printer port, change settings to what needs to be  and then restart, and check back... it will work.

----------


## jonydarko

Yesterday, I was able to install ETAP11.0C on windows XP professional x32 with no trouble. I tried as well with windows 8.1 X64 it failed and i figure it because HASP run time, so i install the latest version and the -------- was working perfect but another problem raised with database. So thank you *fx007* for the hard work.

----------


## manuel_cv

> Hi fox007, I am not sure how to do this, adding the ecp port to a computer without the physical parallel port. Am I supposed to do it from BIOS or control panel? Thank you.



  	You add the ECP printer port from Control Panel, Add Hardware. In XP you click on Yes, i connect the hardware. Then select Add a new hardware disp, at the bottom of the list. Click on Install the hardware in manual... Then select Ports (COM & LPT), and there is the infamous ECP printer port. Finally just follow fx007 intrucctions. Hope it help.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## whiteron

Dear. fx007. 
It worked for XP,win7 in desktop. thanks. but i cant change the port in laptop. I don't know.  the procedure, please.

----------


## Minfo

Hi
i need Etap 11.1.0, very very thanks if anybody share link for it.
ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## Minfo

Hi
i need Etap 11.1.0, very very thanks if anybody share link for it.
ma_1411@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## manuel_cv

> Hi
> i need Etap 11.1.0, very very thanks if anybody share link for it.
> ma_1411@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



Check page 4 of this post for ETAP 11.0.0!

----------


## mohad

The procedure to add printer port for win7 (even laptop) is easy:
control panel --> device manager --> select ports (com & lpt) --> in menu bar press  Action --> Add legacy hardware
--> follow instructions

----------


## deliman

can someone share the password again. i try all of them not working. plz don't copy paste here. i cgange my language also but still not working.

use this site plz
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fgm

I have the following problem.
When I want to print something from the settings window, the program crashes, stops responding.
Special waits her 30 minutes to fix, but do not fix it.
The only method is shutting down and restarting the program.
Someone with a similar problem and if so, how to fix it?

----------


## fgm

....

----------


## manuel_cv

> can someone share the password again. i try all of them not working. plz don't copy paste here. i cgange my language also but still not working.
> 
> use this site plz
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



There you go. That pass is works just fine. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tak2750

for crac k etap 11 just do this

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
 service.
 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
 Etap License Manager 1100\
 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
 (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
 7. Enjoy.

thanks to    fx007

----------


## tak2750

DEAR fx007
please tell me whats wrong with skm?
i cant register that.please look at the pic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tak2750

DEAR fx007


please tell me whats wrong with skm?
i cant register that.please look at the pic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## sounakroy

Hi fx007 can u please describe the ----- procedure once again. I have downloaded the ETAP 11.0.0c and also installed in Win 7 and Xp 32 bit but unfortunately I can't bypass the license manager I have got the Key as you have provided. But Can u please suggest how to bypass the license manager to insert the key? Is there and ----- ? if so kindly provide the link as well so I can download the same and apply. Please guide me in step by step procedure to bypass the license manager of ETAP 11.0.0c

----------


## majaved

Dear fx007, raj151857
Please upload ETAP 11 (med) files as link is not working. Please help. Thanks a ton in advance.
majaved

----------


## majaved

Dear fx007, raj151857
Please upload ETAP 11 (med) files as link is not working. Please help. Thanks a ton in advance.
majaved

----------


## detonator

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy holidays with ETAP 11 final ----- and PTW 7024 ******, as follows:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the links failed. Please re upload.

----------


## luis4170

Thanks fx007.
Tested today with Windows Vista 32 bits and everything OK. ETAP 11 running.

Detected that the new ETAP License Manager 11.0, superseded any previous ETAP License Managers (7.5 and lower) and therefore is not compatible with PETA6 cr......er. 
Previous ETAP versions (cr.......ed), like 7.5, 7.0 or 6.0 will not work with this new Etap License Mgr (Previous ETAP versions ask for a new activation code). 

To use previous versions is required to uninstall ETAP Lic. Mgr. 11 and re-install 7.5 and apply Peta.

----------


## juan.de.vg

> Dear Brothers. Please correct where am wrong.
> Can you please tell me which windows you are using. Am using Dell Latitude E5510 with Windows XP service pack 3. My ECP Printer Port (LPT1) settings are
> 
> Port Settings
> Never use an Interrupt
> Enable legacy Plug & Play detection (arrow)
> LPT Port Number= LPT1
> 
> Details 
> ...



I've got it working in a win 7 ultimate 64 bits laptop, IT WORKS!!!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH fx007 and raj151857, we can't put in words our gratitude.

To get it work you have to install it following the instructions on page 15, I reproduce below:

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.

Once you have installed it, if you haven't configured a new LPT1 port as described by raj151857 above, you have to do it,
and then when you starts the program it will ask you for the activation code reproduce above in step 6.

For installation you need the first .rar posted on page 14, reuploaded in a post you can see on the bottom of that page by tak2750

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You have to copy the 2 archives in the .rar in the installation directory as explained on step 3. in above instructions.


THANK YOU VERY MUCH fx007 and raj151857. GREAT JOB AND GREAT CONTRIBUTION TO THE ENGINEERING COMMUNITY.

----------


## fx007

So far, 94,000 people have read this post, there were 260+comments on 21 pages, and NOONE has either SES CDEGS?  I have found c***c for CDEGS 2000, but dont have the program. Then, I have latest 2009 and 2010 versions, but no c***c.  Noone to help?   :Apologetic:

----------


## atoyo

1. Instalar SKM PowerTools 7.0.2.4
2. Copiar los archivos del Crk (ckInfo.exe y CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo)
3. Pegar en C:/../bin/
4. Ejecutar PTW32 como administrador
5. Copiar SITE CODE
6. Ejecutar ckInfo.exe como administrador
7. Seleccionar el archivo CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo y Presionar Abrir
8. Escribir SITE CODE y pulsar Enter.
9. Copiar Encrypting Key y Pegar en SITE KEY
10. Presionar Update

----------


## tak2750

> 1. Instalar SKM PowerTools 7.0.2.4
> 2. Copiar los archivos del Crk (ckInfo.exe y CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo)
> 3. Pegar en C:/../bin/
> 4. Ejecutar PTW32 como administrador
> 5. Copiar SITE CODE
> 6. Ejecutar ckInfo.exe como administrador
> 7. Seleccionar el archivo CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo y Presionar Abrir
> 8. Escribir SITE CODE y pulsar Enter.
> 9. Copiar Encrypting Key y Pegar en SITE KEY
> 10. Presionar Update



why i have error?
please help me.
look here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tak2750

> 1. Instalar SKM PowerTools 7.0.2.4
> 2. Copiar los archivos del Crk (ckInfo.exe y CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo)
> 3. Pegar en C:/../bin/
> 4. Ejecutar PTW32 como administrador
> 5. Copiar SITE CODE
> 6. Ejecutar ckInfo.exe como administrador
> 7. Seleccionar el archivo CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo y Presionar Abrir
> 8. Escribir SITE CODE y pulsar Enter.
> 9. Copiar Encrypting Key y Pegar en SITE KEY
> 10. Presionar Update



why i have error?
please help me.
look here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


please someone look at the pic and create site key for me.
thank alot
i really need that

----------


## Minfo

Hi
THANK YOU VERY MUCH fx007,
but this med have a problem, After 50 minutes or more, license error occurs (can't connect with license manager).
and after 15 minutes etap closed.
please try to fix problem.
thanks

----------


## Minfo

Hi
THANK YOU VERY MUCH fx007,
but this med have a problem, After 50 minutes or more, license error occurs (can't connect with license manager).
and after 15 minutes etap closed.


please try to fix problem.
thanksSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## atoyo

Hi tak2750
Yo trate de generar un SIDE KEY con tu SITE CODE y me resulta el mismo error 
Prueba Sustituyendo el SITE CODE: 5C56 1BE6 8A75 2176 DD y como
SITE KEY: F929 DD37 F59E 8F78 A2CE 0F95 3F y presiona Update.
En caso de no funcionar verifica si PTW32 te asigno otro SITE CODE e intntalo de nuevo
comenta

----------


## atoyo

Hi tak2750
Yo trate de generar un SIDE KEY con tu SITE CODE y me resulta el mismo error 
Prueba Sustituyendo el SITE CODE: 5C56 1BE6 8A75 2176 DD y como
SITE KEY: F929 DD37 F59E 8F78 A2CE 0F95 3F y presiona Update.
En caso de no funcionar verifica si PTW32 te asigno otro SITE CODE e intntalo de nuevo
comenta

----------


## popy

> posted on page 14, reuploaded in a post you can see on the bottom of that page by tak2750
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi,
when I download this file i don't have the DLL inside but one .EXE and a script????
Where i can found the DLL?

Regards
Popy

----------


## tak2750

> Hi tak2750
> Yo trate de generar un SIDE KEY con tu SITE CODE y me resulta el mismo error 
> Prueba Sustituyendo el SITE CODE: 5C56 1BE6 8A75 2176 DD y como
> SITE KEY: F929 DD37 F59E 8F78 A2CE 0F95 3F y presiona Update.
> En caso de no funcionar verifica si PTW32 te asigno otro SITE CODE e intntalo de nuevo
> comenta



i dont know whats wrong with my site key.
its driving me crazy

----------


## tak2750

> Hi tak2750
> Yo trate de generar un SIDE KEY con tu SITE CODE y me resulta el mismo error 
> Prueba Sustituyendo el SITE CODE: 5C56 1BE6 8A75 2176 DD y como
> SITE KEY: F929 DD37 F59E 8F78 A2CE 0F95 3F y presiona Update.
> En caso de no funcionar verifica si PTW32 te asigno otro SITE CODE e intntalo de nuevo
> comenta



i dont know whats wrong with my site key.
its driving me crazy

----------


## tak2750

Etap 11.0 
 links: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password:
, Sorry!

----------


## tak2750

Etap 11.0 
 links: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password:
, Sorry!

----------


## fx007

Hi guys can anyone upload etap 12 for all of us on 4shared or *******?  A friend shared it on uploaded.net, but it is very slow and not reliable.   I spent now a week for only 3-4 part of 25+ total.   Why noone uses *******? That one is still considered safest for sharing...

----------


## fx007

Skm users, be aware that on some win8 or winxp ****** might not work. However, it is fully tested on win7 x32 and x64 and ios with parallels.  

So if u are one of unlucky ones, try to find ckinfo 13 and using the same script.

----------


## fx007

Skm users, be aware that on some win8 or winxp ****** might not work. However, it is fully tested on win7 x32 and x64 and ios with parallels.  

So if u are one of unlucky ones, try to find ckinfo 13 and using the same script.

----------


## tak2750

> Hi guys can anyone upload etap 12 for all of us on 4shared or *******?  A friend shared it on uploaded.net, but it is very slow and not reliable.   I spent now a week for only 3-4 part of 25+ total.   Why noone uses *******? That one is still considered safest for sharing...



SEND LINKE to me.i can convert them to direct link.
and about skm. i have win 7 23 bit.but look at the pics. i cant register that.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tak2750

> Hi guys can anyone upload etap 12 for all of us on 4shared or *******?  A friend shared it on uploaded.net, but it is very slow and not reliable.   I spent now a week for only 3-4 part of 25+ total.   Why noone uses *******? That one is still considered safest for sharing...



SEND LINKE to me.i can convert them to direct link.
and about skm. i have win 7 23 bit.but look at the pics. i cant register that.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## Sokoloff

> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello!
Can not download, please re-download this file or send it to sokolow1979@yandex.ru
Thanks in advance

----------


## Sokoloff

Comrades, please share the contents of the archive. Is it so hard.
Do not know, i somehow do not let the site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], writes "Server not found".

----------


## tak2750

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] PTW 7024 ****** - Copy.rar


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] v11_1.0

----------


## tak2750

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] PTW 7024 ****** - Copy.rar


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] v11_1.0

----------


## Sokoloff

tak2750, thank

----------


## Sokoloff

Tell me how to switch between languages in ETAP 11

----------


## Sokoloff

Tell me how to switch between languages in ETAP 11

----------


## atoyo

Hi tak2750

Puedes enviarme el Cra-k de ETAP 11 al email artoyon@Hotmail.com

Gracias

----------


## atoyo

Hi tak2750

Por favor puedes enviarme el Cra-k de ETAP 11 al email artoyon@Hotmail.com

Gracias

----------


## SIM2

please share the link in diffrent server

----------


## lionlion1967

Thanks brother for your help :Encouragement:

----------


## aetap

Dear all,

Please help me 

I have installed the etap 11.0 but not working

i have followed the below instructions

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.

FROM BELOW not working and it is asking for KEY

5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K


7. Enjoy.


PLEASE HELP ME

thanks in advance

etpSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## restesam

hi guys

etap 12--now on 4shared  follow the link below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 but we need the password for rar file and the ----- 

could any body share them

----------


## abekas

> hi guys
> 
> etap 12--now on 4shared  follow the link below
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For password try "instreng.com" it might work

----------


## fgm

no it doesn't work

----------


## whiteron

For password "instreng.com". it doesn't work.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Anybody here can help me with sharing ETAP 12.0, DIGSILENT 15.0.3, DIGSilent 15, PLSCadd 12.3.
Insted, i can share with you all new petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RMS 2012.2, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, --- 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, and so many ...
 Please contact me if you are interested in exchanging by
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Anybody here can help me with sharing ETAP 12.0,  CDEGS SES 14.0, CYME 7 r5, NEPLAN 5.44, PSS/E 33.0 DIGSILENT 15.0.3, DIGSilent 15, PLSCadd 12.3.
Insted, i can share with you all new petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RMS 2012.2, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, --- ------- 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, and so many ...
Please contact me if you are interested in exchanging by
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## fgm

Hello I have the following problem.
The program works great but at the moment which pushed the button to generate a report just does not work.
Without warning message what is wrong.
Just for a second appears bottom right that generates a report and nothing happens anymore.
Report missing.
How can you fix this problem?
Thank you.

----------


## m_azmoode

Hello SLB

do u can give me activation code of ETAP 12.0.0 ?

----------


## SIM2

i need the password to open the rar file please

----------


## sounakroy

> i need the password to open the rar file please




still waiting for ETAP 12.0 rar password...has anybody got it? please share.....

----------


## nileshksuthar

Please share rar of ETAP12.0 password.
nksuthar@yahoo.com

----------


## ionioni

Please... please...

I need the latest version of ETAP (replace here with PSS/SKM/Digsilent/Neplan/...)

I always have had the latest version since version 1.0, and although in all these years i never used the software (watt a heck, i at most installed to see if working and then uninstalled), but for me it's very important to have the latest version of a tool like these (i am more relaxed to know that in 10 years from now if i will learn how to start a new project i will have an up to date software).



(now... am i a retard or what? for sure i'm an EE, if you don't believe me then try this: cos phi = 0.9 lagging means 0.1 MVar from 1 MVA)See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## manuel_cv

Just install PTW 7.0.2.4 on windows XP 32 bits, and is working JUST FINE! Follow this steps:

1) Install SKM PTW 7.0.2.4.
2) Copy the files from the -------- (ckInfo.exe & CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo)
3) Paste on C:/../bin/
4) Run PTW32 as administrator
5) Install with softkeys  
6) Copy SITE CODE
7) Run ckinfo.exe. as admin
8) Select CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo an Open
9) Type your SITE CODE and then ENTER
10) Copy the Encrypting Key and Paste in Site key
11) Click Update
12) Enjoy

Thanks a lot to fx007 and atoyo. GREAT JOB AND GREAT CONTRIBUTION TO THE ENGINEERING COMMUNITY.

----------


## atoyo

Buenas noches

En esta direcci&oacute;n pueden descargar Neplan v5.45
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Saludos

----------


## hdp

All ok
TK you fx007

----------


## kumfuamor

> Hello I have the following problem.
> The program works great but at the moment which pushed the button to generate a report just does not work.
> Without warning message what is wrong.
> Just for a second appears bottom right that generates a report and nothing happens anymore.
> Report missing.
> 
> How can you fix this problem?
> Thank you.



Send me email and I will give you the solution. It is caused by installing and reinstalling new versions of etap. It is causing conflicts between older version and higher version.

thanks

----------


## Joule

> the links failed. Please re upload.



Dear Junior

I tried downloading the links you posted you the "etap 11" and I could not, Do you could be so kind reenviarme a link if I work

----------


## Joule

I can't download the txt file, please resend me 



> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> copy all txt in pad, use extract rar

----------


## mabdelslam

Dear fx007
Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files  MO.ABDELSLAM@gmail.com
Thanks in advanced.
Regards

----------


## gferrari

Hello brothers, as I am reading here, there would be a file which explain how to install ETAP and SKM. May anyone send me such files file for SKM PWT 7 and for ETAP11?

giuseppe.64@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Vinu Pillai

I am also looking for it..Thanks

----------


## Vinu Pillai

Does anyone help me to get a welding management system which could capable of controlling all welding activities in project.

Can be either Access database or any sort of software which can be customize. I got stucked up with this in project.

Thanks in advance brothers

----------


## mabdelslam

> Great Job fx007
> Many Many thanks. It's working.



where are the .dll and .exe files ?? i can not find them

----------


## nileshksuthar

Dear fx007 / kumfuamor,

Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files nksuthar@yahoo.com;
i am searching the pa-s-sword as well as the p-r-o-c-e-d-u-r-e to install ETAP 12.0 also.


please provide guidance......
Thanks in advanced !!See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## gferrari

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Hello brothers,
is this procedure working for Windows 7 64 bit or for 32 bit only?
I have tried ro install ETAP11 on W7 64 bit but it doesn't work , maybe could I try to install Winxp 32 in a virtual machine?
Thanks in advance, Giuseppe

----------


## gferrari

I have installed the Virtual Machine and in turn Windows XP 32, now Etap 11 works fine, following the procedure as above. It means that the "--------" is only for 32 bit OS.
For who is still asking for  "--------" files and the installation procedure (like me too, yesterday) , I can say that we are just lazy, since all the necessary items can be easily found out on this thread, just patiently looking for them.
Thank you very much to all.
Giuseppe

----------


## hb5

I couldn't make it work on W7 x64, something around -----ing was a problem, I couldn't enter that activation code. I haven't added that parallel port so that was maybe a problem. But I have installed it on XP (Virtual Machine) and it works flawless! Big thanks to the community here!

----------


## kumfuamor

> I couldn't make it work on W7 x64, something around -----ing was a problem, I couldn't enter that activation code. I haven't added that parallel port so that was maybe a problem. But I have installed it on XP (Virtual Machine) and it works flawless! Big thanks to the community here!



it works on 64bit OS

----------


## kumfuamor

> I couldn't make it work on W7 x64, something around -----ing was a problem, I couldn't enter that activation code. I haven't added that parallel port so that was maybe a problem. But I have installed it on XP (Virtual Machine) and it works flawless! Big thanks to the community here!



it works on 64bit OS

----------


## 192

Hi there,
Could you give me download link of latest ETAP?

----------


## mabdelslam

> Hi there,
> Could you give me download link of latest ETAP?



if any one has the ******, kindly share it again because the link is not working, or send it to my email. mo.abdelslam@gmail.com

----------


## hb5

> it works on 64bit OS



What do I have to do to make it to work on x64 OS?

----------


## jpbuntales

> Dear fx007 / kumfuamor,
> 
> Can you please send me ETAP 11 files and activation instructions and files nksuthar@yahoo.com;
> i am searching the pa-s-sword as well as the p-r-o-c-e-d-u-r-e to install ETAP 12.0 also.
> please provide guidance......
> Thanks in advanced !!



Hi Nileshksuthar,

If you are trying to Install ETAP email me your serial key of ETAP 12.0. Will work it out. I'll send you the procedure of installation.

----------


## heh_021

Please Share Install File Etap 11
Thanks ....

----------


## 192

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: 
, Sorry!

----------


## 192

-----:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Instruction:
1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.



Once you have installed it, if you haven't configured a new LPT1 port as described by raj151857 above, you have to do it,
and then when you starts the program it will ask you for the activation code reproduce above in step 6.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## nileshksuthar

jpbuntales,
I do not have ETAP 12.0 key, kindly provide me as well as this 'egpet' !!!
Thanks.......

----------


## dejang84

Thanks a lot.

----------


## atoyo

Muchas gracias 192

----------


## m_azmoode

Please share activation key only for ETAP 12.

----------


## jsg680

Please tell me how is the password rar for ETAP 12. Thank you.

----------


## abekas

> Please tell me how is the password rar for ETAP 12. Thank you.



Dear all please informed that the password for Etap 12 is:
pass:instreng.com

----------


## hb5

Where can I download ETAP 12? Maybe I have missed it but I did not find any link...

----------


## nileshksuthar

My Dear friend abekas,

"instreng.com" is not working password !!!!
please provide guidance....

Thanks....

----------


## nileshksuthar

My Dear friend abekas,

"instreng.com" is not working password !!!!
please provide guidance....

Thanks....

----------


## Tamer_elmoez

Can you please send me ETAP 11 or 12 files and activation instructions and files. tamer_elmoez@yahoo.com
Thanks in advanced.
Regards

----------


## abekas

> Where can I download ETAP 12? Maybe I have missed it but I did not find any link...



I have posted as a reply to your request the links for downloading Etap 12 but from some reason which I can't explain they are not shown. I'll try again

----------


## hb5

Send it in PM. Thank you very much in advance! :-)

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## logikal

Hi could someone kindly email me the PTW 7.0.2.4 files at aadil.latif@gmail.com.
I will be very grateful

----------


## logikal

3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\

All the links to PTW 7024 ****** are dead can some one please post a new link or email me the files at aadil.latif@gmail.com

----------


## SUBOK

Hi all
New to the site; Installed Etap 11 on win7 professional 64bit these are the steps i followed but cannot get past Lic manager.
1. Install Etap and Lic manager
2. Stopped Lic manager in services
3. Coppied "EtapsImt.exe" and "otisvrmsgs.dll" from ETAPSETUP/LM64SETUP/SYSTEM32/DRIVERS to \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc.
4. Configured ECP Printer Port:
    a. Never use a interrupt
    b. Checked Enable Legacy Plug and Play detection
    c. Resources: I/O Range 03BC-03BF and I/O 07BC-07BE
5. Restarted Lic manager in services
6. When running ETAP the following happens:
    a. The ETAP License Path Selection pops up with the computer   
        name checked
    b. If i click ok it says ETAP key search gives me the following message:
         "License Manger Server: Computer name"
          ETAP key is not found or the license manager is not ready!
Please provide assistance to the following email address: bijviljoen@gmail.com

----------


## smzakaullah

> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 
> All the links to PTW 7024 ****** are dead can some one please post a new link or email me the files at aadil.latif@gmail.com




My dear

I tried to send you the ------ files for ETAP and SKM, but may be there is problem is your email address. Send me email on my address smzakaullah@yahoo.com, so that I may send you the required files.

----------


## AlAbabneh

Please any one help me,
How to install ETAP on windows 7 64bit (please in deatils)?

----------


## logikal

"All the links to PTW 7024 ****** are dead can some one please post a new link or email me the files at aadil.latif@gmail.com"

Still dont have the file. need it for phd work. Some one kindly help me out here.

----------


## jrtn

here is the file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## logikal

1. Install Etap and Lic manager
2. Stopped Lic manager in services
3. Coppied "EtapsImt.exe" and "otisvrmsgs.dll" from ETAPSETUP/LM64SETUP/SYSTEM32/DRIVERS to \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc.
4. Configured ECP Printer Port:
a. Never use a interrupt
b. Checked Enable Legacy Plug and Play detection
c. Resources: I/O Range 03BC-03BF and I/O 07BC-07BE
5. Restarted Lic manager in services
6. When running ETAP the following happens:
a. The ETAP License Path Selection pops up with the computer 
name checked
b. If i click ok it says ETAP key search gives me the following message:
"License Manger Server: Computer name"
ETAP key is not found or the license manager is not ready!


This is what i did exactly also but it does not work. Can someone kindly tell me where am i going wrong.

----------


## logikal

Can some one be a little more clear on the steps for the installation

----------


## telemacofinal

cyme 7 rev 5 install. no --------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

> 1. Install Etap and Lic manager
> 2. Stopped Lic manager in services
> 3. Coppied "EtapsImt.exe" and "otisvrmsgs.dll" from ETAPSETUP/LM64SETUP/SYSTEM32/DRIVERS to \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc.
> 4. Configured ECP Printer Port:
> a. Never use a interrupt
> b. Checked Enable Legacy Plug and Play detection
> c. Resources: I/O Range 03BC-03BF and I/O 07BC-07BE
> 5. Restarted Lic manager in services
> 6. When running ETAP the following happens:
> ...



You have done a small mistake. You need first of all configure the ECP printer port and after then install ETAP.

----------


## smzakaullah

> 1. Install Etap and Lic manager
> 2. Stopped Lic manager in services
> 3. Coppied "EtapsImt.exe" and "otisvrmsgs.dll" from ETAPSETUP/LM64SETUP/SYSTEM32/DRIVERS to \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc.
> 4. Configured ECP Printer Port:
> a. Never use a interrupt
> b. Checked Enable Legacy Plug and Play detection
> c. Resources: I/O Range 03BC-03BF and I/O 07BC-07BE
> 5. Restarted Lic manager in services
> 6. When running ETAP the following happens:
> ...



You have done a small mistake. You need first of all configure the ECP printer port and after then install ETAP.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## bdikic

Can you explain about configure the ECP printer port?
Thanx in advance!

----------


## mabdelslam

Dear all
I already installed Etap 12 & 12.5 both with the same sequenca as Etap11, with the same files but i still need the serial no. if any one have the seial No. send it to me mo.abdelslam@gmail.com
Thank you all

----------


## Joule

Hi college Telemaco
Please send me the m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e of Cyme 7 rev 5

----------


## telemacofinal

> Hi college Telemaco
> Please send me the m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e of Cyme 7 rev 5



I not have the m - e - d - i - c -i - n - e of cyme  7 rev 5. Only installer

----------


## newbiedn

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Thank so much for great guide  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## manuel_cv

> Can you explain about configure the ECP printer port?
> Thanx in advance!



Check older pages my friend.

For Windows XP:

You add the ECP printer port from Control Panel, Add Hardware. In XP you click on Yes, i connect the hardware. Then select Add a new hardware disp, at the bottom of the list. Click on Install the hardware in manual... Then select Ports (COM & LPT), and there is the infamous ECP printer port. Finally just follow fx007 intrucctions. Hope it help.

mohad explained the process for Win 7:

The procedure to add printer port for win7 (even laptop) is easy:
control panel --> device manager --> select ports (com & lpt) --> in menu bar press Action --> Add legacy hardware
--> follow instructions

----------


## ardes

> Check older pages my friend.
> 
> For Windows XP:
> 
> You add the ECP printer port from Control Panel, Add Hardware. In XP you click on Yes, i connect the hardware. Then select Add a new hardware disp, at the bottom of the list. Click on Install the hardware in manual... Then select Ports (COM & LPT), and there is the infamous ECP printer port. Finally just follow fx007 intrucctions. Hope it help.
> 
> mohad explained the process for Win 7:
> 
> The procedure to add printer port for win7 (even laptop) is easy:
> ...




I've followed the instruction but still get the message "ETAP key not found or License Manager is not ready!". I use win 8 64bit. 
Please send me the instruction-assistance to  frans.parade@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## abekas

Dear friend telemacofinal, your repidshare link to cyme 7 doesn't seem to work (at least for me). I'm transfered to a blue screen with no download links. What am I doing wrong ?

----------


## nitinpe

Hi,

can you please provide the link to download etap 11.

Thanks in advance,

nitin

----------


## nitinpe

Hi,

can you please provide the link to download etap 11.

Thanks in advance,

nitin

----------


## mackernel

thankyou friends

God bless you!!

----------


## bdikic

> Check older pages my friend.
> 
> For Windows XP:
> 
> You add the ECP printer port from Control Panel, Add Hardware. In XP you click on Yes, i connect the hardware. Then select Add a new hardware disp, at the bottom of the list. Click on Install the hardware in manual... Then select Ports (COM & LPT), and there is the infamous ECP printer port. Finally just follow fx007 intrucctions. Hope it help.
> 
> mohad explained the process for Win 7:
> 
> The procedure to add printer port for win7 (even laptop) is easy:
> ...



My problem is I don't have LPT on my PC.
So answer is to install LPT Emulator for Windows 7.
Thank you all!See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## Tuncay

Thanks a lot guys

----------


## heh_021

Please Share ISO File Or Link Etap 11
Thanks ...

----------


## pvenky

thank you very much . it is working for windows 7 64 bit home basic edtion

----------


## anmassi77

Hi,
can someone send me the procedure and the key to run etap and skm please? the email is anmassi77@tin.it
Thanks

----------


## etapexpert

Folks,
It is bit confusing, the key provider tells it works with window7 64 bit, some people say it is not possible but it is work with window7 32bit.
windows 8 64bit user also tells it is not possible.
I have window7 32bit laptop only. let me try it out first. but guys , have you installed in windows8 64 bit so far ? I am ready to buy a new laptop just to install this etap11.

Many thanks

----------


## etapexpert

Folks,
It is bit confusing, the key provider tells it works with window7 64 bit, some people say it is not possible but it is work with window7 32bit.
windows 8 64bit user also tells it is not possible.
I have window7 32bit laptop only. let me try it out first. but guys , have you installed in windows8 64 bit so far ? I am ready to buy a new laptop just to install this etap11.

Many thanks

----------


## khubar

All ETAPs version higher than 5.5.6 (i.e.  5.5.6 - 6.0 -  7.0 -  7.1 - 7.5  - 11.0 -  12.0 ) are working on win7 32bit & 64bit. (at least for me) if it does not work for  you -  it is you  -ra-k problem

----------


## etapexpert

Success  :Triumphant: 

It is compatible with 32 as well as 64.
Thank you fx007 for your great work and shared your effort it here.

----------


## etapexpert

Success  :Triumphant: 

It is compatible with 32 as well as 64.
Thank you fx007 for your great work and shared your effort it here.

----------


## surgeArrester

Yes it is working most reasons why it does not work is due to the  printer port


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## garrison2711

Can someone publish here or share anywhere the activation codes for version 11 and 12 (maybe even 12.5 if there is one)...
Yet, unfortunately personally  I have lot of troubles with missing LPT

----------


## garrison2711

Can someone publish here or share anywhere the activation codes for version 11 and 12 (maybe even 12.5 if there is one)...


Yet, unfortunately personally  I have lot of troubles with missing LPTSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## Hatem80

> I have a ETAP 11.1.O FULL 
> Regards**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



i really wonder why our friends here tells us that they have a full version of Etap 11 and don't want to upload it for the others i tired from searching about ----- and can't find it

----------


## surgeArrester

> Can someone publish here or share anywhere the activation codes for version 11 and 12 (maybe even 12.5 if there is one)...
> Yet, unfortunately personally  I have lot of troubles with missing LPT



I also wonder why others are always asking for etap v11 activation codes when in fact if they have just read sa topic in this forum with attention i guess they could have found the answer. Please try to look in the forum for code. 

For the emulator, you can install virtual lpt if the port doesnt work, try to change resources settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hb5

Hello, how to calculate short circuit current(with ETAP) after current transformer in the configuration shown in the picture? I included and picture where it's shown how I reproduced it in ETAP but I would need SC exactly where is that T. Could somebody help me with bigger experience working in ETAP?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hb5

Double. Sorry.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Hello, how to calculate short circuit current(with ETAP) after current transformer in the configuration shown in the picture? I included and picture where it's shown how I reproduced it in ETAP but I would need SC exactly where is that T. Could somebody help me with bigger experience working in ETAP?
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



For me you cant, this is a split wye configuration for cap banks. What i did is that i modelled this using pscad. It Is difficult using etap. The only ct you can model is the line ct not the ct between neutrals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hb5

Thank you for your answer! Could you show me how to do it in PSCAD? I haven't worked with that software so far.

----------


## tak2750

please help me.
my etap 11 dont recognize licence manager

----------


## tak2750

please help me.
my etap 11 dont recognize licence manager

----------


## tak2750

> please help me.
> my etap 11 dont recognize licence manager



 i add the ecp port and now it is working

----------


## tak2750

> please help me.
> my etap 11 dont recognize licence manager



 i add the ecp port and now it is working

----------


## surgeArrester

> Thank you for your answer! Could you show me how to do it in PSCAD? I haven't worked with that software so far.



I will try but i have done it in the past. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## corwynjlbc

> i add the ecp port and now it is working



Hello, Thansk a lot FX007, i want share this links, i have try to test of procedure of FX007, i had a problem, it did not working, my problem was the port printer configuration, already i fix it.

I test the installation in these SO. and these are working.
Windows 7 32 Bits
Windows 7 64 Bits

The ---- do not working in Etap Ver 11.1.1 SP, but it Working in Version 11.1.1 English, i shared this last version, the link are:

this have no password
The link is the next, only add "https : //"
etapsupport.box.com/shared/y18ed1jy8ntbdfinsuzm/1/429583330/3508229520/1#/s/y18ed1jy8ntbdfinsuzm/1/429583330/3508229520/1See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## mavianka

Could someone take photos of the installation process (especially as to how to configure ECP port) and post them here please? Thanks in advance.

----------


## surgeArrester

The settings in lpt port sometimes varies in some PCs. The important thing to note is that this setting does not conflict with the existing I/O settings that are already used.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis_pap

> The settings in lpt port sometimes varies in some PCs. The important thing to note is that this setting does not conflict with the existing I/O settings that are already used.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



Could you describe the procedure of LPT port configuration in computers without such ports? My laptop has no LPT port, as happens in most cases of new machines.

----------


## surgeArrester

Have you tried to read the other posts here? 

It seems the procedure is already given by previous posts. 

Go to the device manager and add it. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## glcruise

> Have you tried to read the other posts here? 
> 
> It seems the procedure is already given by previous posts. 
> 
> Go to the device manager and add it. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



There is no COM/Ports on my device manager option.. Could you please advice me on that surge arrester?
Thanks in advance..

----------


## surgeArrester

i'm sorry.. i don't know where to start. But you have to follow the previous post to know the instruction. This is to force you to read previous posts.

----------


## glcruise

I'll try to start it from scratch now.. Hope that it will work..  :Smile:

----------


## glcruise

It works!!! Thanks All  :Friendly Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## logikal

So i have been trying to make etap 11 work on my laptop for a week now and i keep getting the same message
"License Manger Server: Computer name"
ETAP key is not found or the license manager is not ready!
Someone please take screen shots of the process. I feel like im making a mistake somwhere

----------


## logikal

Please help me out here i'm desperate now

----------


## corwynjlbc

> Please help me out here i'm desperate now



Could be the printer setup, should you adding the printer setup, in the thread are the procedure.

----------


## DinhLM

> Hello, please share again required files for ----- procedure. Previous link is not working.



Dear FX007, smzakaullah and all of you!
Please kindly help me !

I already read all instruction to install etap v11. Follow it i don't know where are 2 files " *.dll and *.exe " in step 3 as below:

1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
service.
3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
Etap License Manager 1100\
4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
(stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)


6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
7. Enjoy.

If possible please upload these files or send to my email: dinhbka51
Thanks a lot!See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## DinhLM

> I've got it working in a win 7 ultimate 64 bits laptop, IT WORKS!!!
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH fx007 and raj151857, we can't put in words our gratitude.
> 
> To get it work you have to install it following the instructions on page 15, I reproduce below:
> 
> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> ...



Dear juan.de.vg !

Please help me !

I don't know where are 2 file in step 3 above: Copy *.dll and *.exe files 
if possible please upload those files or send to me via email: dinhbka51@gmail.com
thank you a lot!

----------


## DinhLM

> 1. Install Etap 11 and Etaps Lic Manager.
> 2. Open Control Panel -> Administative tools -> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr
> service.
> 3. Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the \Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\
> Etap License Manager 1100\
> 4. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.
> 5. Try to start etaps 11, if anything is okey it will ask you activation code.
> (stop your firewall or add this service to trusted zone)
> 6. Enter new activation code: Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 7. Enjoy.



Dear fx007 !

Please help me !

I don't know where are 2 file in step 3 above: Copy *.dll and *.exe files 
if possible please upload those files or send to me via email: dinhbka51@gmail.com
thank you a lot!

----------


## mxshahab

A big thanks to FX007/Raj/smzakaullah for ETAP 11.1 and its --------.
It works fine for win7 32/64 bit unlike ETAP 7.5 which works on win32 only. I installed ETAP 12.5 and applied --------. It works but it ask for activation code. Any chance to have activation code? Thanks.

----------


## mxshahab

A big thanks to FX007/Raj/smzakaullah for ETAP 11.1 and its --------.
It works fine for win7 32/64 bit unlike ETAP 7.5 which works on win32 only. I installed ETAP 12.5 and applied --------. It works but it ask for activation code. Any chance to have activation code? Thanks.

----------


## serdds

> A big thanks to FX007/Raj/smzakaullah for ETAP 11.1 and its --------.
> It works fine for win7 32/64 bit unlike ETAP 7.5 which works on win32 only. I installed ETAP 12.5 and applied --------. It works but it ask for activation code. Any chance to have activation code? Thanks.



Could you please share the installation files for ETAP 12.5 ?
And I maybe will find activation code

----------


## surgeArrester

Thanks for the info thats a big discovery! !!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## dani_koentz

Dear fx007 !

 Please help me !

 I don't know where are 2 file in step 3 above: Copy *.dll and *.exe files 
 if possible please upload those files or send to me via email: dani_koentz@yahoo.com
 thank you a lot!

----------


## forroto2

Please! anybody can share the files with me ? stiven_1988@yahoo.es

Thanks All of you!

----------


## rhythm_puneet

> It works!!! Thanks All



Hey Man! I am having the same problem!Could you please tell me how do I proceed?

----------


## etapexpert

For those who look for exe and dll file.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you guys are lazy to search.

----------


## etapexpert

For those who look for exe and dll file.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

you guys are lazy to search.

----------


## DinhLM

Many thanks Mr.etapexpert !



I already searched but all links die. Now it's ok.

Best luck for you !!!See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## DinhLM

Many thanks Mr.etapexpert !

I already searched but all links die. Now it's ok.

Best luck for you !!!

----------


## loqui

Someone got the serial for etap 12?

----------


## DinhLM

Hi Everybody !

Some one know the password winrar for Etap v12? please post it.

----------


## DinhLM

Hi Everybody !

Some one know the password winrar for Etap v12? please post it.

----------


## Syruz

hi, anyone know here how to make ETAP 11 work in windows 8.1?

----------


## DinhLM

> For those who look for exe and dll file.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> you guys are lazy to search.



Dear Mr. etapexpert!

In the link you post, Only has ***.exe and ***.ckInfo Files. I don't see ***.dll file. And I try to install by copy 2 files ( ***.exe and ***.ckInfo) following step 3 in instruction, but Fail.

Can u please help me!

----------


## surgeArrester

Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nileshksuthar

can you send m ethe P+ssword for ETAP12's RAR file at nksuthar@yahoo.com

thanks!!!

----------


## muru008

Dear Friends,

Can any send me the ETAP V11 or 12 Software with ----- 

email: muru009@yahoo.com

----------


## Popo1975

Is any non compatibility know, if we want to install it over a 64bits system.

The old version 7.5.0 it was no possible use over Win7 64bits

Regards.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

etap 12.5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

> etap 12.5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Guys


 Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## smzakaullah

> etap 12.5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Guys
 Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.

----------


## boom123

> Guys
>  Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.



Use m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e for licence manager for ETAP 11+licence manager for ETAP 12.5 or use m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e for licence manager for ETAP 11+licence manager for ETAP 11 

I can't use m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e only, licence manager for ETAP 12.5 can't run.

----------


## orlyboy

> Guys
>  Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.



for each version of etap it requires different activation code....

----------


## orlyboy

> Guys
>  Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.



for each version of etap it requires different activation code....

----------


## sophaholic

Help me...

My laptop doesn't allow me to make : Resources I/O Range 03BC-03BF

It's only allow to 03BC-03BE and it's conflict with another source ..

What should i do ?

Any ideas guys ?

----------


## fx007

Just apply changes and restart. It will all be arranged by bios...

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## sophaholic

> Just apply changes and restart. It will all be arranged by bios...
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



It's still doesn't work ..
I followed step on : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And show the message : ETAP key is not found or License Manager is not ready

----------


## sophaholic

> Just apply changes and restart. It will all be arranged by bios...
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



That i was doing :
1. Configure ECP Port (i use win 7 Ultimate 64 bit)
2. Follow step on page 21 ...
3. Etap key is still not found .. huaaaaaaaa

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Guys
>  Download ETAP 12.5 installation files from the link provided above. The licence manager for ETAP 11 is working with 12.5 but requires new serial code. If anyone can provide the serial code for 12.5, please share.



founded on internet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

> founded on internet
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



It is fake. I have lost my money. Don't try to download. :Hurt:

----------


## hnx

password?

----------


## b_keyvani

> Just apply changes and restart. It will all be arranged by bios...
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



I have the same problem (Apply the changes and restart). Port configuration completed and there is not any error or conflict. But key is still not found. I tried it using several computers and laptop but it doesnt work


Please help friendsSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## afzalko

> If anyone interested with fully working etap v11, email me.



can u please help me by giving installing steps...

I followed the steps as mentioned in this blog. but when opening etap 11 showing

Licence manager server: ....
ETAP key is not found or the licence manager is not ready


And then

ETAP failed to receive authorization from ETAP License Manger.

Please help.....

----------


## sophaholic

> password?



Try this : fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE

----------


## smzakaullah

> Try this : fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE



Dear sophaholic

Is this the activation code or .rar password?????????? If it is activation code then it is wrong for v12.5??

----------


## sophaholic

> Dear sophaholic
> 
> Is this the activation code or .rar password?????????? If it is activation code then it is wrong for v12.5??



Ups .. sorry .. that's password for etap 11.rar ...

----------


## ahadjarian

Hi,
Any body can share etap v12 link, I may can make --------.

----------


## corwynjlbc

Hello, i install Etap 11.1 the 20 of february of 2014, and today 20 of April, it say me that expiration activation code, i try with others code of the net
Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE

U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&

no workings for uptade activation code, i shared my solution for somebody have the same situation. you should use the runasdate.exe program for run new the etap 11.1 in one day don't expire, in my situation is 18 of april of 2014 and create a shortcut.

also, would you change the date of windows, but is more effort.

----------


## corwynjlbc

Hello, i install Etap 11.1 the 20 of february of 2014, and today 20 of April, it say me that expiration activation code, i try with others code of the net
Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE

U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&

no workings for uptade activation code, i shared my solution for somebody have the same situation. you should use the runasdate.exe program for run new the etap 11.1 in one day don't expire, in my situation is 18 of april of 2014 and create a shortcut.

also, would you change the date of windows, but is more effort.

----------


## fx007

same here  :Frown: 
we need someone to make a key generator.... anyone???

----------


## fx007

same here  :Frown: 
we need someone to make a key generator.... anyone???

----------


## luis4170

Another solution for the meantime is before to start ETAP 11, to change the date to before April 20th, for example April 01. After ETAP started, you can change the date to the correct date. 
I did a test, and the program runs sucessfully after the date is changed to the correct one. So the date in the reports is OK. If ETAP is closed and started again, the procedure shall be repeated.






> Hello, i install Etap 11.1 the 20 of february of 2014, and today 20 of April, it say me that expiration activation code, i try with others code of the net
> Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 
> fGfbh3n6Mks8tB4YkGCv5D+J2CGeVBKKaYyE
> 
> U53ra2F9b#qZ9EFVATGfhEB7%ZEFiydBGxL&
> 
> no workings for uptade activation code, i shared my solution for somebody have the same situation. you should use the runasdate.exe program for run new the etap 11.1 in one day don't expire, in my situation is 18 of april of 2014 and create a shortcut.
> 
> also, would you change the date of windows, but is more effort.

----------


## luis4170

....................

----------


## corwynjlbc

don't working, change your date three months later , wait 1 minute, return date. you try open etap and say activation code has expired.

later you has the procedure that say me and don't working.

Etap have protection, its save the date in some application as *.dll or SQL database, i try install in a virtual machine.



thanks a lot.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## corwynjlbc

don't working, change your date three months later , wait 1 minute, return date. you try open etap and say activation code has expired.

later you has the procedure that say me and don't working.

Etap have protection, its save the date in some application as *.dll or SQL database, i try install in a virtual machine.

thanks a lot.

----------


## luis4170

I repeat my solution from yesterday, that I have used and tested yesterday and today.
Before to start ETAP 11, you shall to change the computer date to before April 20th, for example April 01 (or whatever). After ETAP starts, you can change again the date to the correct date. 
Have at hand the activation code (Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K) because it may be required again. If after introduce it you receive a message that the code is inavalid, please delete or rename the small file called ETAPS.lck that is located in the folder ETAP 1100 (or your ETAP 11 folder).
I have done several tests, and the program runs sucessfully after the date is changed to the correct one. So the date in the reports is OK. 
If ETAP is closed and started again, the procedure shall be repeated.Try to use the same changed date, if not done you need to delete ETAPS.lck.
The method using "RunAsDate" software gives random results; so I prefer to void it.

----------


## luis4170

....

----------


## jonydarko

you method 100% working

----------


## corwynjlbc

thansk a lot, is metod is working.

i am grateful with you.
The secrect is the ETAPS.lck file.

----------


## corwynjlbc

thansk a lot, is metod is working.

i am grateful with you.
The secrect is the ETAPS.lck file.

----------


## ivy27

Tanks~~~~
Very good method!!!

----------


## raj151857

Thanks Brother, But is there any permanent solution??

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Thanks Brother, But is there any permanent solution??



did anyone tried -----lock Manager?? this software is for trials and expiration dates.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fx007

Did you,try it?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## alito_77

It worked with CardLock.
You should, on time, activate software with installation date y configure CardLock to affect all running aplications (System-Wide).

Regards,

----------


## alito_77

It worked with CardLock.


You should, on time, activate software with installation date y configure CardLock to affect all running aplications (System-Wide).

Regards,See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## fperea

Hi,

A little automation for this, could be done using RunAsDate. Just rar ETAPS.lck when working file has created, and then create a batch file (notepad file with .bat extension) with this:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1120
"C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1120\RunAsDate.exe" 17\04\2013 21:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1120\ETAPS.exe"
echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
pause

Last two lines are to remeber what Activation code is if needed and las one is to avoid close the cmd window.

To run ETAP just run the batch file. No need to change dates or do something special !!!

Best regards

----------


## Palms

Thank you for sharing n I will try it.Hope it work with my pc.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Originally Posted by gilbertomejiac
> 
> 
> did anyone tried crac.klock Manager?? this software is for trials and expiration dates.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## fx007

Confirmed works very well with C*** LOCK.  Very good app, btw. 
Settings: Uncheck System-Wide; Runtime injection; CLICK ON link to make a copy to desktop; Advanced-check Normal.
Done.

----------


## surgeArrester

I agree I have tried installing it on win8.1 32bit.. using -----lock

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## luis4170

Have you tested it?
Due the mistakes that there are in the batch file, I believe that not.






> Hi,
> 
> A little automation for this, could be done using RunAsDate. Just rar ETAPS.lck when working file has created, and then create a batch file (notepad file with .bat extension) with this:
> 
> @ ECHO OFF
> cd C:\ETAP 1120
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar"
> "C:\ETAP 1120\RunAsDate.exe" 17\04\2013 21:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1120\ETAPS.exe"
> echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> ...

----------


## luis4170

Have you tested it?
Due the mistakes that there are in the batch file, I believe that not.






> Hi,
> 
> A little automation for this, could be done using RunAsDate. Just rar ETAPS.lck when working file has created, and then create a batch file (notepad file with .bat extension) with this:
> 
> @ ECHO OFF
> cd C:\ETAP 1120
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar"
> "C:\ETAP 1120\RunAsDate.exe" 17\04\2013 21:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1120\ETAPS.exe"
> echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> ...

----------


## surgeArrester

I did not create the batch file. It is obvious it won't work. I just did it manually.

----------


## raj151857

Dear fx007,
Please share the procedure as F***LOCK work with C:\Program files. How u dis it please share step wise.




> Confirmed works very well with C*** LOCK.  Very good app, btw. 
> Settings: Uncheck System-Wide; Runtime injection; CLICK ON link to make a copy to desktop; Advanced-check Normal.
> Done.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Dear fx007,
> Please share the procedure as F***LOCK work with C:\Program files. How u dis it please share step wise.





Dear raj151857,

By the way, what is F***LOCK? I think it is C******-C-K-L-O-C-K

Sent from my Aspire 4745G using Tapatalk

----------


## raj151857

This is software which increase the duration of trial Software.




> Dear raj151857,
> 
> By the way, what is F***LOCK? I think it is C******-C-K-L-O-C-K
> 
> Sent from my Aspire 4745G using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> This is software which increase the duration of trial Software.





Yeah, I know, but I am asking what is F***LOCK?... FrackLock?See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raj151857

Dear fx007, Sorry for mis spell, Please share the procedure as C***LOCK work with C:\Program files. How u dis it please share step wise



> Dear fx007,
> Please share the procedure as F***LOCK work with C:\Program files. How u dis it please share step wise.

----------


## fperea

Yes, I had tested and it works nicely!!!

This is the full solution with automation:
1. Before run ETAP, change the computer day before April 20 2014
2. Run ETAP as usual
3. If required introduce the Activation Code Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
3a. If there's a message telling code is inavalid, close ETAP and delete a small file called ETAPS.lck located in ETAP 11 folder 
4. Run ETAP. It should work now!!!
5. Use Winrar or any compression application to store ETAPS.lck. Mine is stored at c:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar
6. Download RunAsDate and extract it to ETAP folder
7. open a blank Notepad file and copy the next lines:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1120
"C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1120\RunAsDate.exe" 17\04\2013 21:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1120\ETAPS.exe"
echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
pause

8. Change in second line to the ETAP 11 directory. Because I got ETAP 11.2, my ETPA folder is "ETAP 1120". Others maybe are "ETAP 1100" or anything like that
9. Change Winrar directory if needed. Mine is installed at "C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR". 
9a. UnRAR.exe is winrar CMD application to extract files. Option "e" is for extract. Option "-o+" is for overwrite destiny file
10. Four line finally runs ETAP.
11. Last two lines are to remeber what Activation Code is if needed and last one is to avoid close the cmd window.

12. Save file with any name but extension (after .) *must* be .bat . To do this use Notepad and Save As command at File menu. When window appears change "Save as type" from .txt to "AllTyes". After that file could be named, say, "Run_ETAP.bat"


Hope this time it works!!! At least it works nicely for me!!!

----------


## raj151857

Thanks Dear

----------


## manuel_cv

Here in this thread we can find ETAP 11.0.0c. Please share ETAP 11.1.1 or any newer ETAP 11 edition, as well as the -----. If the ----- is the same we already have for 11.0.0c please confirm. Thanks!

----------


## b_keyvani

Dear Friends
I could not solve my problem with Licence MGR.
Port configuration completed and there is not any error or conflict. But key is still not found. I tried it using several computers and laptop but it doesnt work
 Please help friends

----------


## b_keyvani

Dear Friends
I could not solve my problem with Licence MGR.
Port configuration completed and there is not any error or conflict. But key is still not found. I tried it using several computers and laptop but it doesnt work
 Please help friends

----------


## etapexpert

> Yes, I had tested and it works nicely!!!
> 
> This is the full solution with automation:
> 1. Before run ETAP, change the computer day before April 20 2014
> 2. Run ETAP as usual
> 3. If required introduce the Activation Code Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
> 3a. If there's a message telling code is inavalid, close ETAP and delete a small file called ETAPS.lck located in ETAP 11 folder 
> 4. Run ETAP. It should work now!!!
> 5. Use Winrar or any compression application to store ETAPS.lck. Mine is stored at c:\ETAP 1120\etaps.lck.rar
> ...



Thank you so much Fperea, Can I ask you some questions ?
1) I just changed my system with old date and started etap , it works.... I changed back to real date now, but no warning messages or activation issues. should I still proceed with your lines ?

2) Line 5, told to create etap lck rar file. so only rar is available in etap 1100 folder now, original lck file is to be deleted, Right ?

3) line 6,Download RunAsDate and extract it to ETAP folder. should I extract as RunAsDate folder under etap or just a files to etap folder ?

4) Line 7, open a blank notepad file and copy the test.... what should be the name of this note pad ? If you create a new , it would be "New Text Document" . 

5) Line 9 tells to change the WinRAR directory .... where ? . should I copy or move all installed WinRAR folder  to somewhere ?

6) Line 9A is also unable to understand...could you explain this as well ?

Many thanks

----------


## etapexpert

I don't know why each time my post are duplicated. any idea ?

----------


## surgeArrester

That's why you will c******-c-k lock my friend.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

No need to create batchfile just instal etap as previously done. But during the first run,you need c******-c-klock to somehow create a program layer that will make the program thinking that it is running before april 20 2014. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## fellakuti

I tried the automation solution on v11.0 but without joy... anyone else have that problem

----------


## manuel_cv

> I tried the automation solution on v11.0 but without joy... anyone else have that problem



Same here I just tried both methods, using -----lock and run as date. 

For -----lock the solution works only for the first time, at the second time you open the access that -----lock creates, ETAP ask you for activation serial, and you have to delete the .lck file. And then repeat the process.

For the run as date solution, it works every time you open ETAP, but when you use the software for more than 30 min you get a warning about the license manager and ETAP close. 



I dont know if I am missing something but I follow all the installation steps, creating the ECP port, etc. Someone could check these and report back please.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## pushead76

> Same here I just tried both methods, using -----lock and run as date. 
> 
> For -----lock the solution works only for the first time, at the second time you open the access that -----lock creates, ETAP ask you for activation serial, and you have to delete the .lck file. And then repeat the process.
> 
> For the run as date solution, it works every time you open ETAP, but when you use the software for more than 30 min you get a warning about the license manager and ETAP close. 
> 
> I dont know if I am missing something but I follow all the installation steps, creating the ECP port, etc. Someone could check these and report back please.



manuel, intenta con este bat:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1100
"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
pause

Añadiendo "/movetime" ya no saldrá el limite de 30min, y con "/returntime 30" el programa vuelve a la fecha actual pasado 30s para que puedas sacar los informes con fecha actual, además de que no afecta al limite de 30min.

Yo tengo W8 y para que todo esto funcione, el runasdate.exe debe ejecutarse en modo administrador. Espero que os sirva.

----------


## pushead76

> Same here I just tried both methods, using -----lock and run as date. 
> 
> For -----lock the solution works only for the first time, at the second time you open the access that -----lock creates, ETAP ask you for activation serial, and you have to delete the .lck file. And then repeat the process.
> 
> For the run as date solution, it works every time you open ETAP, but when you use the software for more than 30 min you get a warning about the license manager and ETAP close. 
> 
> I dont know if I am missing something but I follow all the installation steps, creating the ECP port, etc. Someone could check these and report back please.



manuel, intenta con este bat:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1100
"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
echo Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
pause

Con "/movetime" ya no aparece el limite de 30min, y con "/returntime 30" el programa vuelve a la fecha actual pasado 30s para que puedas sacar los informes con fecha actual, sin afectar al limite de 30min.

Yo tengo W8 y para que todo esto funcione, el runasdate.exe debe ejecutarse en modo administrador. Espero que os sirva.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Same here I just tried both methods, using -----lock and run as date. 
> 
> For -----lock the solution works only for the first time, at the second time you open the access that -----lock creates, ETAP ask you for activation serial, and you have to delete the .lck file. And then repeat the process.
> 
> For the run as date solution, it works every time you open ETAP, but when you use the software for more than 30 min you get a warning about the license manager and ETAP close. 
> 
> I dont know if I am missing something but I follow all the installation steps, creating the ECP port, etc. Someone could check these and report back please.



I would disagree on this. I have been using c.r.a.c.k.lock until and it works. When you applied c.r.a.c.klock you have to create a shortcut on it. Mine works. 

I dont know how you did it. I think that you did not create a short cut of etap from the c.r.a.c.k.lock manager and then make it run as admin.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

I am even using windows 8.1 x32bit

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## sayed_hu95

can you please help me 
by collectiong all the links to be downloaded in one message
because we have 40 pages i search but in vain 
regards

----------


## sayed_hu95

can you please help me 
by collectiong all the links to be downloaded in one message
because we have 40 pages i search but in vain 
regards

----------


## manuel_cv

Thanks a lot pushead76.

So there are two solutions, -----lock and runasdate. Double check now, both of them works. I preffer Runasdate.

Runasdate solution step by step:
1. Before run ETAP, change the computer day before April 20 2014
2. Delete a small file called ETAPS.lck located in ETAP 11 folder, if you dont have it go to next step.
3. Run ETAP as usual
4. If required introduce the Activation Code Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K
5. ETAP should work
6. Close ETAP
7. Use Winrar or any compression application to store ETAPS.lck. Mine is stored at c:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar
8. Download RunAsDate and extract it to ETAP folder
9. Change your computer date to the actual date
10. Open a blank Notepad file and copy the next lines:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1100
"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
exit

11. Change in second line to your the ETAP 11 directory. 
12. Change Winrar directory if needed. 
12a. UnRAR.exe is winrar CMD application to extract files. Option "e" is for extract. Option "-o+" is for overwrite destiny file
12b. With "/movetime" the 30 min warning no longer appears, and with "/returntime 30" ETAP uses the actual date after 30s, so your reports can have the correct date.
15. Save file with any name but extension (after .) *must* be .bat . To do this use Notepad and Save As command at File menu. When window appears change "Save as type" from .txt to "AllTyes". After that file could be named, say, "Run_ETAP.bat"

-----lock, at least for windows xp, it doesnt work if you dont overwrite the .lck file. Repeat all the previous 1 to 7 steps. Then:

8. Download -----lock
9. Open -----lock Manager, then add program and search for ETAPS.exe
10. Settings: Virtual date, pick a date before April 20 2014, Uncheck System-Wide; Runtime injection; Advanced-check Normal. (to surgearrester, i create the shorcut but the second time I open ETAP it ask for actv. code, for windows xp)
11. Change your computer date to the actual date
12. Open a blank Notepad file and copy the next lines:

cd C:\ETAP 1100
"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\Program Files\-----lock\Bin\MCL.exe" "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.exe"
exit

13. Change in second line to your ETAP 11 directory.
14. Change Winrar directory if needed.Change -----lock directory if needed.
15. Same steps for runasdate methods. 

Credits to all the previous friends that post the methods, I just re organized the info.

----------


## fx007

Great work, so it only checks time during startup. Can't we just ----- the.startup routine.so it does not check the time? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Yes no time only checks for the date. To manuel_cv, yes it wilk check for the second time. But i said that you have to run it as admin. Right click short cut then there is a tab that containg run s admin for permament solution.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

By the way, i have also applied c.r.a.c.k.lock to different softwares and it works. Example is the dolphin volt software for designing.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## fr.wardana

Thank you very much for all who's been contributing so great to engineering community in this forum.
I have finally installed and run ETAP 11 in my laptop (Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit) successfully, again thank you for all the explanations and guides found all over this thread. In this post I will try to re-enact the path I took to install ETAP in my laptop, off course I just reorganized all of the infos found in all over this thread, much credits go to fx007, fperea, manuel_cv, surgeArrester, pushead, raj, and all who has been actively contributing to this thread:

1. First things first, make sure you have installed :
- A software to mount virtual DVD drive for .iso files such as Daemon, Alcohol120%, ultraiso, etc
- WinRar to extract the ETAP Installation iso file from the archive

2. Download links for ETAP .iso installation files:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For part 1-16, each file is 97.657 KB in size, whereas part 17 size is 89.397 KB --> after download each .rar file, make sure to open it with WinRar to check if your downloaded file is not corrupted (WinRar opens without any warning/alert message)

3. Extract the archive using the password: 
, Sorry!

4. All those files will merge into single .iso file. Before proceeding to install, you must first create a virtual ECP Port:

Right Click My Computer --> Properties --> Device Manager --> Ports (COM & LPT) --> in the Action Tab, click Add legacy hardware --> click Next --> choose "Install hardware manually (Advanced) --> Choose Ports (COM & LPT) --> Click Next --> Choose Manufacturer : (Standard), Model : ECP Printer Port --> click Next --> Finish --> Right click on new ECP Port --> on the "Port Setting" tab, Change setting to Never use an interrupt, check Enable legacy Plug and Play, and select LPT1 --> on the "Resources" tab, uncheck Use automatic setting --> click Change Setting --> input 03BC - 03BE for I/O Range

This I/O range will initially conflict with existing PCI Bus on some hardware, if yes just ignore it and proceed to restart your computer, the BIOS will take care of it

5.  And dont forget to download this Link also, this contains the -C******-c-k- files for ETAP 11:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can extract it now or later

6. Turn off/temporarily disable your antivirus and internet connection and go back to your extracted ETAP .iso file, Mount it with your preferred software (Daemon, Alcohol, or anything), and Run ETAP Installer --> Choose to install ETAP 11.0.0 and wait until they finish and close the installer

7. Open Control Panel --> Security and System --> Administative tools --> Services, stop Etaps Lic Mgr service

8. Look back to your donwloaded rar files from no.5, extract them now and Copy *.dll and *.exe files to the C:\Program Files\Operation Technology Inc\Etap License Manager 1100\ --> overwrite all

9. Start "Etaps Lic Mngr" service again.

10. Change your computer's date and time setting to sometime before 20 April 2014, lets just pick 1 April 2014, leave the time setting as is

11. Start ETAPS.exe,  if anything is okey it will ask for an activation code. Use this code below:
Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

12. If there's a message telling code is invalid, close ETAP and delete a small file called ETAPS.lck located in ETAP 11 folder  (mine is located in C:\ETAP 1100\)

13.  Run ETAPS.exe again, it should work now!!!

14. Before tempted to proceeding to use this software, close ETAP again

15. Use Winrar to archive "ETAPS.lck" file, rename the file to "etaps.lck.rar" and store it in ETAP folder C:\ETAP 1100\
And DON'T delete the existing etaps.lck files, just leave it be

Now the next procedures are meant only for "fooling" the ETAP license manager into thinking that it is started before 20 April 2014 to prevent from the License Manager giving you "Activation Code is Expired" message, but fortunately this checkpoint is ONLY required during first startup, after ETAP is "fooled" and the program is already running in idle, we can change back the date into actual current date again so the report we generate from ETAP studies can have the correct date and time --> therefore I pretty much agree with manuel_cv and prefer to use RunAsDate method since it has the option to "Return to current date and time" after a defined amount of time --> how many seconds you need for the initial startup of ETAP, because after that initial program startup, ETAP License will ignore the date and time --> exactly as confirmed above by fx007 and manuel_cv

16. Download RunAsDate and extract it to your ETAP folder, normally C:\ETAP 1100

17. Change your computer date back to the actual current date

18. Open a blank Notepad file and copy the next lines:

@ ECHO OFF
cd C:\ETAP 1100
"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe" e -o+ "C:\ETAP 1100\etaps.lck.rar"
"C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 21:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
exit

19. Change the second line to your the ETAP 11 directory if you installed it to a different directory

20. Change Winrar directory if needed --> mine is winrar 64-bit, for users with Win 64-bit but using winrar 32-bit, the winrar unrar command is usually at  "C:\Program Files (x86)\WinRAR\UnRAR.exe"
20a. UnRAR.exe is winrar CMD application to extract files. Option "e" is for extract. Option "-o+" is for overwrite destiny file
20b. Change the directory of etaps.lck.rar depending on your ETAP installation directory above

21. 4th line is RunAsDate command syntax, with "/movetime" the 30 min warning no longer appears, and with "/returntime 30" RunAsDate returns ETAP to the actual date after 30seconds of Startup Initialisation, so your reports can have the correct date after you generate it. If your computer is rather slow, with startup time probably taking more than 30 sec, you can just change it with, lets say "/returntime 60", so it returns to actual date after 60s, it is all up to you.

22. Save tha notepad file with any name but the extension (after .) *must* be .bat . To do this use Notepad and Save As command at File menu. When window appears change "Save as type" from .txt to "AllTypes". After that the file could be named, say, "Run_ETAP.bat" and save it to your desktop

23. You can enable your antivirus and internet connection again, Run ETAP by double-clicking the .bat file "Run_ETAP.bat" you placed earlier in desktop from step no.22, ETAP 11 at your service

Hopefully this post helps. Thank you for all friends and generous kind people in this forum.
Salam

----------


## etapexpert

Awesome Fr.Wardana !!!


All in one page.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## etapexpert

I did everything but the last line is not able to understand.

 "Run ETAP from the shortcut Run_ETAP.bat you placed in desktop"

File with .bat extension is not a run file ? 

Could you explain again.

Thank you

----------


## manuel_cv

Awesome fr.wardana! Great job writing a full step by step in just one post. We already have ETAP 11, now we need to put our effort in ETAP 12 or 12.5. 

For etapexpert, just double click the .bat file you created and ETAP will run.

----------


## fr.wardana

Thanks for pointing out the slight error, there you go I edited my post:

Run ETAP by double-clicking the .bat file "Run_ETAP.bat" you placed earlier in desktop from step no.22

Thanks

----------


## fr.wardana

Thanks for pointing out the slight error, there you go I edited my post:

Run ETAP by double-clicking the .bat file "Run_ETAP.bat" you placed earlier in desktop from step no.22

Thanks

----------


## sayed_hu95

Mr. 
fr.wardana 
first of all , thank you for your last post
i will try to follow your instructions
regards

----------


## sayed_hu95

Mr. 
fr.wardana 
first of all , thank you for your last post
i will try to follow your instructions
regards

----------


## fx007

Wardana, if I had originally this tutorial, I would just not install it at all...

----------


## fx007

Wardana, good work though.  Keeep up.  Thnx

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

Dear fr.wardana & all Team Thanks for wonderful  Job

----------


## vlady34

Share:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Joule

Nice Mr. Mr. fr.wardana 
You are great excellent work

----------


## febriansasi

Thank you wardhana

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## sarfraz

Dear fr.wardan,
I am really appreciated to you for this kind effort........working good.

Regard's

----------


## cosme_fulano

Hi everyone!

Fist of all, thanks a lot to Mr. Wardana for not only giving us the "solution" for ETAP 11.0.0c, but for also compile all steps in one post. It is working 100%!!! Thanks a lot.

Now, listen. I already have a copy of ETAP 11.1.1 SP (in spanish). So what I decided to do was to test the method for ETAP 11.0.0c in ETAP 11.1.1, i did the same steps, introduced the act. code and i did not get a message of wrong code, but instead got a message of "Local language package not authorized". Any ideas about that? Thanks in advance.

And the best for last.... last week i managed to get a copy of ETAP 12.5 (i believe ETAP 12.6 was released last week also), so if anyone is interested just tell me, i can upload it and share it here. However i don't have the "solution" for that version. I will try the 11.0.0c method in 12.5 but i don't think it will work. If anyone have any ideas about that, i'm all ears.


Best Regards,

Cosme.

----------


## surgeArrester

Please upload it on 4shared if possible. Thanks in advance. I think you have to install it in english language that's only my opinion. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## akgcm

Is anyone having etap 12

----------


## boxx

Many thanks for fx007 and all. Fr. Wardana, manuel_CV I followed your steps by installing RunAsDate and put the name with extension bat. But I got warning " the date format is invalid". Could you please help me..thanks in advance

----------


## cosme_fulano

Ok, I will uptload ETAP 12.5 tonight on 4shared, I'll post links here when ready. But we will have to get a ----ck for it.

----------


## hafizul

Hi guys,

Same as box; I followed all step, but at the end", I got warning " the date format is invalid 1 "
Needs some advice rectify this.
Regards

----------


## loqui

Cosme Lord, could raise the etap in Spanish version, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## pajohny

I have successfully installed ETAP 11, following the steps for 'Runasdate' method. It works fine for about 35minutes, then there is a warning saying - ETAP failed License validation and will terminate in 15 minutes after clicking OK. Error message=The EXTEND authorization reply from the ETAP License Manager is not granted.

What is the problem and how to solve it?

Thanks in advance

----------


## restesam

thank you very dear *cosme_fulano* i'm interested in etap 12.6 could u plz upload it

----------


## julpari

[QUOTE=fr.wardana;269723]Thank you very much for all who's been contributing so great to engineering community in this forum.
I have finally installed and run ETAP 11 in my laptop (Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit) successfully, again thank you for all the explanations and guides found all over this thread. In this post I will try to re-enact the path I took to install ETAP in my laptop, off course I just reorganized all of the infos found in all over this thread, much credits go to fx007, fperea, manuel_cv, surgeArrester, pushead, raj, and all who has been actively contributing to this thread:

1. First things first, make sure you have installed :
- A software to mount virtual DVD drive for .iso files such as Daemon, Alcohol120%, ultraiso, etc
- WinRar to extract the ETAP Installation iso file from the archive

2. Download links for ETAP .iso installation files:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For part 1-16, each file is 97.657 KB in size, whereas part 17 size is 89.397 KB --> after download each .rar file, make sure to open it with WinRar to check if your downloaded file is not corrupted (WinRar opens without any warning/alert message)

3. Extract the archive using the password: 
, Sorry!

4. All those files will merge into single .iso file. Before proceeding to install, you must first create a virtual ECP Port:

Right Click My Computer --> Properties --> Device Manager --> Ports (COM & LPT) --> in the Action Tab, click Add legacy hardware --> click Next --> choose "Install hardware manually (Advanced) --> Choose Ports (COM & LPT) --> Click Next --> Choose Manufacturer : (Standard), Model : ECP Printer Port --> click Next --> Finish --> Right click on new ECP Port --> on the "Port Setting" tab, Change setting to Never use an interrupt, check Enable legacy Plug and Play, and select LPT1 --> on the "Resources" tab, uncheck Use automatic setting --> click Change Setting --> input 03BC - 03BE for I/O Range

This I/O range will initially conflict with existing PCI Bus on some hardware, if yes just ignore it and proceed to restart your computer, the BIOS will take care of it

I can not see the manufacture and model list 
kindly help

----------


## manuel_cv

Maybe you have a modified version of windows, and these options where deleted? Just guessing...

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## julpari

I follow all the step BUT ............

"get the error Etap key is not found or licence manager is not ready "

plz Help ........

----------


## surgeArrester

If you have received an error, then you are not following what has been posted. If you received an error related to the license manager, then your license manager is not started or doesn't detect the lpt port. Maybe you did not installed the port properly. You could check it is not installed when it display a question mark on your device manager.

----------


## julpari

Here is the pic of my device manager 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i think driver is working. But i don't know the exact problem 

plz help

----------


## manuel_cv

It is installed, OK. Check that the configuration is the same posted on the guide. And as surgearrester said, if you have received an error, then you are not following what has been posted. The step by step guide is a proven one, it works 100%.

----------


## julpari

My HASP licence service is stoped.
is that the problem
i can not start the this service

moreoveri have windows 8.1

----------


## julpari

My HASP licence service is stoped.
is that the problem
i can not start the this service

moreoveri have windows 8.1

----------


## julpari

when i install ETAP licence manager 
when finished it says HASP services can not start 
Error code 30 05 etc...

plz someone help

----------


## julpari

when i install ETAP licence manager 
when finished it says HASP services can not start 
Error code 30 05 etc...

plz someone help

----------


## julpari

> Thank you very much for all who's been contributing so great to engineering community in this forum.
> I have finally installed and run ETAP 11 in my laptop (Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit) successfully, again thank you for all the explanations and guides found all over this thread. In this post I will try to re-enact the path I took to install ETAP in my laptop, off course I just reorganized all of the infos found in all over this thread, much credits go to fx007, fperea, manuel_cv, surgeArrester, pushead, raj, and all who has been actively contributing to this thread:
> 
> 1. First things first, make sure you have installed :
> - A software to mount virtual DVD drive for .iso files such as Daemon, Alcohol120%, ultraiso, etc
> - WinRar to extract the ETAP Installation iso file from the archive
> 
> 2. Download links for ETAP .iso installation files:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



on step 11 it does not ask for activation instead ETAP licrnce path selection window

----------


## pajohny

> Same here I just tried both methods, using -----lock and run as date. 
> 
> For -----lock the solution works only for the first time, at the second time you open the access that -----lock creates, ETAP ask you for activation serial, and you have to delete the .lck file. And then repeat the process.
> 
> For the run as date solution, it works every time you open ETAP, but when you use the software for more than 30 min you get a warning about the license manager and ETAP close. 
> 
> I dont know if I am missing something but I follow all the installation steps, creating the ECP port, etc. Someone could check these and report back please.



Dear Manuel_CV
I have the same problem. After using the ETAP 11.00 (RunAsDate method) for about 35 minutes it is giving a message (with some error message) saying to save and click OK and the ETAP will terminate with in 15 minutes. If you solved this problem please inform the proceedure. I have tried to install several times with steps follwed exactly but the same problem.
Thanks,
Johny

----------


## surgeArrester

If runasdate dont work you can use c.r.a.c.k.lock

----------


## aetap

Thank you so much

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## manuel_cv

> Dear Manuel_CV
> I have the same problem. After using the ETAP 11.00 (RunAsDate method) for about 35 minutes it is giving a message (with some error message) saying to save and click OK and the ETAP will terminate with in 15 minutes. If you solved this problem please inform the proceedure. I have tried to install several times with steps follwed exactly but the same problem.
> Thanks,
> Johny



For Rusasdate, this line of the batch file is the one that prevents that you get that error:
"C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"

Double check directories, and maybe try to increase the 30 value to 60. That is the time that rusasdate waits to return the time to actual date. You could check the time that your ETAP uses to start, and put it there in seconds.

And as surgearrester said you can also use -----lock.

----------


## hopeful

Hi all,

I think the best way for the date limitation, is to put another activation code.
it's less complicated.

----------


## pajohny

> For Rusasdate, this line of the batch file is the one that prevents that you get that error:
> "C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
> 
> Double check directories, and maybe try to increase the 30 value to 60. That is the time that rusasdate waits to return the time to actual date. You could check the time that your ETAP uses to start, and put it there in seconds.
> 
> And as surgearrester said you can also use -----lock.



Manuel/Surgearrester,
I have tried  the RunAsDtae method with changing the delay time to 60, 70, & 90 seconds. There is no change. But as suggested, I tried the -----lock method, it is working without any problem. Thanks a lot.
Johny

----------


## pajohny

> For Rusasdate, this line of the batch file is the one that prevents that you get that error:
> "C:\ETAP 1100\RunAsDate.exe" /movetime /returntime 30 01\04\2014 00:00:00 "C:\ETAP 1100\ETAPS.EXE"
> 
> Double check directories, and maybe try to increase the 30 value to 60. That is the time that rusasdate waits to return the time to actual date. You could check the time that your ETAP uses to start, and put it there in seconds.
> 
> And as surgearrester said you can also use -----lock.



Manuel/Surgearrester,
I have tried  the RunAsDtae method with changing the delay time to 60, 70, & 90 seconds. There is no change. But as suggested, I tried the -----lock method, it is working without any problem. Thanks a lot.
Johny

----------


## cosme_fulano

As i promised, here are the first links of ETAP 12.5 (Multilanguage). Password is: "JiJiJiJoJoJo" (without quotes). I will continue uploading all the links in these days(21 parts in total, so i will upload seven more, post them here and then the last seven parts and post them here again). Sorry for the inconvienience but i don't have time to upload them all in one shot, the upload process consumes all the bandwidth of my connection.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I will upload the rest of the parts shortly, be patient. It takes time to upload it because total weight is around 5 GB. ---ck is not included, sorry but i don't have it. If you know how to --ck it post it here.

Greetings.

----------


## hopeful

Thank for your contribution to the community

----------


## gilbertomejiac

ETAP 12.5 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cosme_fulano

Ok, here are the rest of the links for ETAP 12.5 (Multilanguage). Without ---ck. Enjoy and if you manage to ---ck it, post it here please. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards!

----------


## cosme_fulano

Ok, here are the rest of the links for ETAP 12.5 (Multilanguage). Without ---ck. Enjoy and if you manage to ---ck it, post it here please. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards!

----------


## mohad

> Hi all,
> 
> I think the best way for the date limitation, is to put another activation code.
> it's less complicated.



It is easier said than done...If u happen to have it please share it!

----------


## hopeful

> It is easier said than done...If u happen to have it please share it!



Yes that true, therefore test this: Z@8cUeSJwYnytVgCfvvcM%?pBiii2#%+wNP+

but it would be better if there a 2.6 version link.

----------


## mohad

> Yes that true, therefore test this: Z@8cUeSJwYnytVgCfvvcM%?pBiii2#%+wNP+
> 
> but it would be better if there a 2.6 version link.




WOW it really worked 


thanx man there is no more need of adjusting the date or complex methodSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## mohad

> Yes that true, therefore test this: Z@8cUeSJwYnytVgCfvvcM%?pBiii2#%+wNP+
> 
> but it would be better if there a 2.6 version link.




WOW it really worked 
thanx man there is no more need of adjusting the date or complex method

----------


## surgeArrester

yes i agree it worked.. but it is lacks the NEC panel feature

----------


## pajohny

> yes i agree it worked.. but it is lacks the NEC panel feature



Reliability Assessment Module also not activated. But I think it is not a must. Thanks for the new activation code.

Activation code for ETAP 12.5 if available please share.

----------


## pajohny

> yes i agree it worked.. but it is lacks the NEC panel feature



Reliability Assessment Module also not activated. But I think it is not a must. Thanks for the new activation code.

Activation code for ETAP 12.5 if available please share.

----------


## zantah

where is the pass of thes archives ?

----------


## leroidecoeure

same with mine too

----------


## leroidecoeure

it keeps asking the license manager. by the way, etaps.lck is nowhere to be found in C:/ETAP1100/  directory

----------


## leroidecoeure

11. Start ETAPS.exe, if anything is okey it will ask for an activation code. Use this code below:
Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K

<<====  It returns to license manager path selection



15. Use Winrar to archive "ETAPS.lck" file, rename the file to "etaps.lck.rar" and store it in ETAP folder C:\ETAP 1100\
And DON'T delete the existing etaps.lck files, just leave it be


<=====  There is no ETAPS.lck in my C:\ETAP 1100\  directory


Can someone lighten me up? I need this one. ok kindly email me how to install this properly.

leroidecoeure@yahoo.com

thank you very much

----------


## manuel_cv

Follow the steps my friend. The procedure have worked for a lot of people.

----------


## surgeArrester

It pushes me to think that some people are getting lazier and lazier by the moment. They don't read previous posts. Their questions are already answered by the previous posts. Please take time to read.

----------


## leroidecoeure

Sorry for making you think like that sir but I do read the previous post from first to last and followed the procedures correctly. I just recently found out that when I uninstall/install the ETAP License Manager, there's a pop out saying 'The OS is not supported' which something that has to do with HASP run time. I did some troubleshoot and it works now. Thanks! cheers!

----------


## pajohny

> it keeps asking the license manager. by the way, etaps.lck is nowhere to be found in C:/ETAP1100/  directory



Please folow the instructions in the previous posts (reproduced in page # 43, post # 514) strictly. The "ETAPS.lck" file will be created only after the step 13.

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## pajohny

> it keeps asking the license manager. by the way, etaps.lck is nowhere to be found in C:/ETAP1100/  directory



Please folow the instructions in the previous posts (reproduced in page # 43, post # 514) strictly. The "ETAPS.lck" file will be created only after the step 13.

----------


## julpari

I want to do my Final year project based on ETAP.

please give me some ideas.
i shall be very thankful.

----------


## julpari

I want to do my Final year project based on ETAP.

please give me some ideas.
i shall be very thankful.

----------


## surgeArrester

What are you? A student? or working?.. because it depends.. if you are a student or not. And your post is quite vague for us to comprehend.

----------


## julpari

I am student of Electrical Engineering.(Power)
i need some ideas about ETAP's projects.

----------


## julpari

I am student of Electrical Engineering.(Power)
i need some ideas about ETAP's projects.

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Julpari,
You can go ahead with relay setting calculation For a part of any utility system in apetrochemical plant

----------


## sayed_hu95

> Dear Julpari,
> You can go ahead with relay setting calculation For a part of any utility system in apetrochemical plant



Mr. 
sanjeevchhabra19 

what do you mean ?? is there a relay setting calculation in etap??

please explain what do you mean

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Julpari,
Their is no relay setting in ETAP . From the Etap you have to get the fault calculation and based on that you have to do the relay setting calculation and input the relay settings and get the relay setting cordination graph from ETAP

----------


## jackyl_83sg

Hi already install ETAP and had been trying to learn how to use, new learner.

However after using for some time like 30 minutes or so ETAP will prompt that the ETAP License Manager is full hence will use Local license and stop me from using after then.

Has anyone of you has this issue and how do u resolve? Appreciate on any help, thanks.

btw thanks for uploading this sw for dl and try. tq tq

----------


## jackyl_83sg

Hi already install ETAP and had been trying to learn how to use, new learner.

However after using for some time like 30 minutes or so ETAP will prompt that the ETAP License Manager is full hence will use Local license and stop me from using after then.

Has anyone of you has this issue and how do u resolve? Appreciate on any help, thanks.

btw thanks for uploading this sw for dl and try. tq tq

----------


## popf

thanks a lot !!! wait for 12.5 !

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## bizarre

Hi All ,
I found the ETAP 12.5 -----  ( 251.2 MB) :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

unfortunately ,, the RAR file is closed using password , ,,, does Any one has this password ??? or know the way to break  it ?

THanks,,

----------


## bizarre

Hi All ,
I found the ETAP 12.5 -----  ( 251.2 MB) :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

unfortunately ,, the RAR file is closed using password , ,,, does Any one has this password ??? or know the way to break  it ?

THanks,,

----------


## popf

I think it would be fake . the size is not right ...tooo smaller "251.2 MB" than the intall one , and bigger than a "******"  or "crk files"....

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, Have you fave problem in ETAP 11.0 that I cannot print Main SLD ?

----------


## surgeArrester

Yes, but you can always use Batch Print raj.

----------


## syntx

If anyone have Premium User in this site, try. I find on google and as I'm not premium user I didn't test.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syntx

Any notice about the ------ of etap 12 or 12.5?

----------


## pajohny

Now the ETAP 11.0.0 is running by clicking the "RUN ETAP.bat" file from the desk top. Can any body explain how to create an icon exactly same as the original ETAP 11.0.0 short cut icon on the desk top.

Regards,
Johny

----------


## pajohny

Now the ETAP 11.0.0 is running by clicking the "RUN ETAP.bat" file from the desk top. Can any body explain how to create an icon exactly same as the original ETAP 11.0.0 short cut icon on the desk top.

Regards,
Johny

----------


## hopeful

pajohny,

For module missed try this : Z@8cUeS5w#nytVgCfvvcNAdTeQv7&f?98GkL





> Reliability Assessment Module also not activated. But I think it is not a must. Thanks for the new activation code.
> 
> Activation code for ETAP 12.5 if available please share.

----------


## pajohny

Dear Hopeful,

The code worked and all the modules are activated for ETAP 11. Thanks you very much.

With Regards,
JOHNY P A







> pajohny,
> 
> For module missed try this : Z@8cUeS5w#nytVgCfvvcNAdTeQv7&f?98GkL

----------


## julpari

Can someone tell me is there auto-transformer model in ETAP???

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## surgeArrester

> Can someone tell me is there auto-transformer model in ETAP???



No autotransformer in ETAP. Maybe what you could do is to model it as 3 winding transformer. I just don't if it will very serve the same. But for for short circuit studies, both have same positive, negative and zero sequence representation.

----------


## surgeArrester

Has anyone experienced displaying the report manager?. Mine doesn't show any.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Has anyone experienced displaying the report manager?. Mine doesn't show any.



I have seen the root cause and correct it. If anyone has experienced with it. Its about the ODBC manager. Just remove and add to make it work. Sometimes reinstalling ETAP is not the solution.

----------


## julpari

Is there Energy meter in ETAP?
if no then how can we model it?

----------


## julpari

Is there Energy meter in ETAP?
if no then how can we model it?

----------


## surgeArrester

> Is there Energy meter in ETAP?
> if no then how can we model it?



I think they don't in offline simulation. I think it is available in real-time - As measured in a meter device - like a HMI in SCADA. If you want to create I think use only kw meter then just multiply it with time.

----------


## julpari

Can we use ETAP for Smart Grid simulation ?
If Yes, can someone give me some guideline how to do that?

----------


## julpari

Can we use ETAP for Smart Grid simulation ?
If Yes, can someone give me some guideline how to do that?

----------


## mohad

> Can we use ETAP for Smart Grid simulation ?
> If Yes, can someone give me some guideline how to do that?



According to ETAP site yes :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohad

> Can we use ETAP for Smart Grid simulation ?
> If Yes, can someone give me some guideline how to do that?



According to ETAP site yes :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## julpari

I need to know 
1- How to model smart meter which can send the data to grid minute wise??
2-How to control the load during peak hour??
3-How to show that Smart grid is more efficient than the convention scheme??

kindly Help!

----------


## julpari

I need to know 
1- How to model smart meter which can send the data to grid minute wise??
2-How to control the load during peak hour??
3-How to show that Smart grid is more efficient than the convention scheme??



kindly Help!See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## surgeArrester

> I need to know 
> 1- How to model smart meter which can send the data to grid minute wise??
> 2-How to control the load during peak hour??
> 3-How to show that Smart grid is more efficient than the convention scheme??
> 
> kindly Help!



Are you referring this to the use of ETAP? Or, is it a general question?
1) If your smart meter need to have a capability to autosend (I forgot the proper term) data to your data server or concentrator. After the concentrator, you will retrieve it via HMI in a SCADA.
2) Control the load at peak hour?. I don't know if you can control it. The question is not very clear. Either you turn off that load or add supply to the peak hour. Not very clear.
3) Smart grid is efficient because it is Smart. In a sense that with the correct programming, you can autotransfer to continue to loads. Depends on how you use it.

----------


## julpari

@surgeArrester

yup i am refereeing to ETAP. 
How can we create a controller in ETAP which can control the loads and measure the energy every moment??

----------


## surgeArrester

> @surgeArrester
> 
> yup i am refereeing to ETAP. 
> How can we create a controller in ETAP which can control the loads and measure the energy every moment??



Are you using a license ETAP with real time module?

----------


## julpari

I am using the ETAP 11 whose link is given in this thread.

----------


## surgeArrester

> I am using the ETAP 11 whose link is given in this thread.



Obviously it won't work.

----------


## martinpells

Hello everyone. I wondering if somebody can share download links for ETAP 11 and the m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e

Thanks in advance!

----------


## martinpells

Hello everyone. I wondering if somebody can share download links for ETAP 11 and the m.e.d.i.c.i.n.e

Thanks in advance!

----------


## julpari

@SurgeArrester

is there any -----ed version of ETAP which have the capability to do so????

thanks in advance

----------


## julpari

@SurgeArrester

is there any -----ed version of ETAP which have the capability to do so????

thanks in advance

----------


## surgeArrester

> @SurgeArrester
> 
> is there any -----ed version of ETAP which have the capability to do so????
> 
> thanks in advance



I suggest that since you're company is interested in that product, You should buy an original ETAP with Real Time. If it is expensive for your company, then you should look for other products which have the same functionality.

Your data concentrator could already have a software counterpart on it.

----------


## fperea

Hi,

Yeah. You need ETAP with Real Time module. Then you need an electric network with IEDs (Intelligent Electronic Devices) as relays, PLC, motor starters and others. After that you should setup a data network for IEDs communications. Finally you can setup an Electrical SCADA and then, you could connect ETAP to monitor that electrical network. There's a lot of work to do setting up ETAP Real Time, but after that you got some Smart grids funcionalities as network auto-healing and load shedding (Intelligent Load Shedding), load forecasting, EMS (Energy Management Systems for generation and power supply control), PMS, etc.

Best regards

----------


## fperea

Hi,



Yeah. You need ETAP with Real Time module. Then you need an electric network with IEDs (Intelligent Electronic Devices) as relays, PLC, motor starters and others. After that you should setup a data network for IEDs communications. Finally you can setup an Electrical SCADA and then, you could connect ETAP to monitor that electrical network. There's a lot of work to do setting up ETAP Real Time, but after that you got some Smart grids funcionalities as network auto-healing and load shedding (Intelligent Load Shedding), load forecasting, EMS (Energy Management Systems for generation and power supply control), PMS, etc.

Best regardsSee More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## faizalmdz

> Great Job fx007
> Many Many thanks. It's working.



Dear Friend,

Please Tell me the Procedure to install on Windows 8 64 Bit system.
I installed ETAP 11 and License Manager Successfully 
I Replace the original files with -----ed Files.
Finally ETAP 11 Runs upto checking of License Manager  but it shows my Computer name.
Please help me, to overcome this prob.

----------


## Sreeram

Hi everyone,
                    I am doing my main project on power system restoration. The first thing I am going to do is to simulate a total blackout in the test grid I am right now making. I have used Powerworld earlier and it will show a message like "Black out" on such a event. I searched entire manual of Etap 11 and I got only one page where it roughly says some transient stability problems will result in Black out and nothing more. I want to know how Etap will indicate a black out???
                    I am beginner in ETap so whatever small information you people shares will be immense value to me.

with regards,
 Sreeram

----------


## Sreeram

Hi everyone,
                    I am doing my main project on power system restoration. The first thing I am going to do is to simulate a total blackout in the test grid I am right now making. I have used Powerworld earlier and it will show a message like "Black out" on such a event. I searched entire manual of Etap 11 and I got only one page where it roughly says some transient stability problems will result in Black out and nothing more. I want to know how Etap will indicate a black out???
                    I am beginner in ETap so whatever small information you people shares will be immense value to me.

with regards,
 Sreeram

----------


## anorm

Hi brothers,
I have problem while install the ETAP v11.1
when etap start, it always failed with message "ETAP key is not found or licence manager is not ready" and "ETAP failed to receive authoriztion..."
I'm using windows 7-64 bit, is that a problem? or have a different way to install it?

can anyone help me to fix this problem?? please give me advice and tutorial
thanks all

----------


## lala_g

@anrom

i believe your licence manager service is not started
plz go to task manager and then services and check ETAPS LMService is started.

----------


## lala_g

@anrom

i believe your licence manager service is not started
plz go to task manager and then services and check ETAPS LMService is started.

----------


## anorm

@lala_g

Hi, i've checked my task manager services and the ETAPS LMservice is already running. i also have reinstall the licence manager, and appear message that "operation succesfully complete" from HASP. but i still failed to start the etap.
pls help me to fix it.

----------


## anorm

@lala_g

Hi, i've checked my task manager services and the ETAPS LMservice is already running. i also have reinstall the licence manager, and appear message that "operation succesfully complete" from HASP. but i still failed to start the etap.
pls help me to fix it.

----------


## faizalmdz

Dear Friend, 
Can you write the procedure to add EPC Port on WINDOWS 8 64 bit.

will ETap 11 work on windows 8 :Smile: 

Advance thanks.

----------


## mohad

> Dear Friend, 
> Can you write the procedure to add EPC Port on WINDOWS 8 64 bit.
> 
> will ETap 11 work on windows 8
> 
> Advance thanks.



from device manager select ports and then from action menu choose add legacy hardware
click next
choose manually and next
choose ports and next
choose ecp and next
now new port must appear in device manager double click on it and change its settings

----------


## tamayol

Hi every one
Is there any activation code for ETAP11 that work aftar 20 April 2014?

----------


## tamayol

Hi every one


Is there any activation code for ETAP11 that work aftar 20 April 2014?See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## faizalmdz

Please Explain Port Setting.

----------


## mohad

create ecp printer port, with settings: 
never use interrupt, enable legacy, lpt1, io range 03bc- or 02xx 
save, restart

----------


## mohad

> Hi every one
> Is there any activation code for ETAP11 that work aftar 20 April 2014?



try this
Z@8cUeSJwYnytVgCfvvcM%?pBiii2#%+wNP+
but it lacks the NEC panel feature

----------


## smzakaullah

> try this
> Z@8cUeSJwYnytVgCfvvcM%?pBiii2#%+wNP+
> but it lacks the NEC panel feature



Here is the code with all modules working

Z@8cUeS5w#nytVgCfvvcNAdTeQv7&f?98GkL

----------


## gudipati

Dear Sir/Ma,

We are direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC and MTN which are specifically for lease, our bank instrument can be engage in PPP Trading, Discounting, signature project(s) such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Telecommunication, construction of Dams, Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer or get involved in chauffer driven offers. We deliver with time and precision as sethforth in the agreement. Our terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is our instrument description.

All relevant business information will be provided upon request.

If  you are Interested kindly contact me via

 Mr. Gudipati Harikishan
Email: gudipati.bgsblc@gmail.com
Skype: gudipati.harikishan
Thanks

or through
skype: gudipati.harikishan) in other to furnish you with other information.


Gudipati Harikishan

----------


## gudipati

Dear Sir/Ma,

We are direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC and MTN which are specifically for lease, our bank instrument can be engage in PPP Trading, Discounting, signature project(s) such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Telecommunication, construction of Dams, Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer or get involved in chauffer driven offers. We deliver with time and precision as sethforth in the agreement. Our terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is our instrument description.

All relevant business information will be provided upon request.

If  you are Interested kindly contact me via

 Mr. Gudipati Harikishan
Email: gudipati.bgsblc@gmail.com
Skype: gudipati.harikishan
Thanks

or through
skype: gudipati.harikishan) in other to furnish you with other information.


Gudipati Harikishan

----------


## trongdong

very good, thank 4 your kindness

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Friends, 

If you want buy ETAP software and DigSILENT software with all of original version capability and features in very cheaper price, you'll can send message to me.

ETAP 12.6 - With all of module and features Just 400$ 

DigSILENT 15.1.2 -  With all of module and features Just 400$ 

we can send DVD and dongle everywhere with DHL Express Service but the price of shipment is depend on your location.

If you interested, you'll can send me message.

Email Address: Eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## Sreeram

Hi everyone,
                            I want to know if there is any authorized certification/course/programme available on ETAP software, to become an ETAP professional, that can get me a good job in electrical industry. Please give details if any such opportunities exist.

with regards,
Sreeram.

----------


## Eng.soft2015

For Stable version with full function, I always available here: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## jackyl_83sg

> Thank you very much for all who's been contributing so great to engineering community in this forum.
> I have finally installed and run ETAP 11 in my laptop (Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit) successfully, again thank you for all the explanations and guides found all over this thread. In this post I will try to re-enact the path I took to install ETAP in my laptop, off course I just reorganized all of the infos found in all over this thread, much credits go to fx007, fperea, manuel_cv, surgeArrester, pushead, raj, and all who has been actively contributing to this thread:
> 
> 1. First things first, make sure you have installed :
> - A software to mount virtual DVD drive for .iso files such as Daemon, Alcohol120%, ultraiso, etc
> - WinRar to extract the ETAP Installation iso file from the archive
> 
> 2. Download links for ETAP .iso installation files:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you! Tried and installed on my Windows 7 laptop and works but doesn't work on my Windows 8.1 desktop.

Do u a guys know why?

----------


## Eng.soft2015

> Thank you! Tried and installed on my Windows 7 laptop and works but doesn't work on my Windows 8.1 desktop.
> 
> Do u a guys know why?



This method doesn't work on windows 8 and upper OS, you have to Use ETAP 12.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## raz

> Just install PTW 7.0.2.4 on windows XP 32 bits, and is working JUST FINE! Follow this steps:
> 
> 1) Install SKM PTW 7.0.2.4.
> 2) Copy the files from the -------- (ckInfo.exe & CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo)
> 3) Paste on C:/../bin/
> 4) Run PTW32 as administrator
> 5) Install with softkeys  
> 6) Copy SITE CODE
> 7) Run ckinfo.exe. as admin
> ...



Manuel I can't install the ----- for SKM PTW 7.0.2.4. Can you support me please?

----------


## raz

Manuel I received this error. "INITIALIZATION: DRIVER FAILED OR BUSY" then I can't access to Softkey Window.

Do you know how can I resolve it? 

I am using Windows XP 32 Bits in Virtual Box but my real computer uses Windows 8.1 64 Bits. I need access to softkey window for the SITE CODE and later generate the SITE KEY. Thank you in advance

----------


## Eng.soft2015

Dear Engineer,

We have special offer for Christmas, you can buy ETAP 12.6 Professional version with all module and without any limitations.

50% discount from normal price. 

If you interested, you'll can send email to me: eng.soft2015@gmail.com

----------


## cadguy

Everyone should enjoy the Christmas !!

If you are interested for :

ETAP 12.6
Digsilent 15.2.1
NEPLAN 5.5.4
PSCAD 4.5.2

please PM me.

No dongle, Teamviewer support till successful installation.

cheers

----------


## raz

Eng.soft2015 & Cadguy

This forum is for sharing ... don't try to sell. 

If you don't want share with the community; you can play the Christmas's Night with your software unlocked  :Smile:  Happy Holidays!

----------


## user82

> Manuel I can't install the ----- for SKM PTW 7.0.2.4. Can you support me please?



This does not work.... after following the steps and entering the key and trying to open PTW.exe it says "LOCAL VIRTUAL MACHINE LICENCE NOT ALLOWED(use a networked licence)"

Tested on Windows 7

EDIT: Found this post on a Chinese site that says its been tested as working on Win XP only.  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EDIT 2: Tested on Win XP (using VMWARE) = not working

----------


## raz

User82 

Thank you for your feedback. I have the installation files and ****** from other site because I can't download these files of the chinese site. but I cant running the SKM PTW 7.0.2.4. I am trying to find what I am doing wrong. I tried in two OS. As follows:


1) I tried in Windows 8.1 64 Bits and the key is accepted but I cant running the SKM PTW 7.0.2.4. See the picture 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) I tried in Windows XP 32 Bits (using Virtual Box) but I received this error. "INITIALIZATION: DRIVER FAILED OR BUSY" then I can't access to Softkey Window in order to type the SITE KEY.

Any suggestion?

----------


## raz

Hey!!!!! 

10 minutes after I posted here ... I was able to work with SKM in Windows 8.1 64 Bits  :Big Grin:  

I am happy. If you need help let me know.

----------


## user82

> Hey!!!!! 
> 
> 10 minutes after I posted here ... I was able to work with SKM in Windows 8.1 64 Bits  
> 
> I am happy. If you need help let me know.



Hey raz,

Happy to hear its working for you. Can you tell me how you did it? Are you using Win 8 in a virtual machine? 
I tried using Win 8 in a VM but I get same error. I can enter the key like you show in picture but error still same.

Thanks

----------


## raz

Check my new post  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cadguy

> Check my new post 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Not Found

The requested URL /vb/electrical-and-power-engineering/79366-skm-power-tools-7-0-2-4-windows-8-64-bits.html was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Why I get this error ?

----------


## raz

I am not really sure ... But the post is still there ...

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## etapjam

can anyone provide me the download link for etap11?
the file is deleted.

----------


## etapjam

File deleted or damaged.. Please upload again.. Thanks

----------


## etapjam

helo tak2750

please share with me the etap file..

thnaks

----------


## etapjam

brother,

please share with me the etap 11 file and the -----ing procedure..

thanks

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## m_azmoode

please share activation code for Etap 12.5

----------


## junjun_mercado

Can anyone re-upload ETAP 11? File links from 4shared are already invalid. Please, I really need this software and I don't have money to buy one. Thank you!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

etap 11 and ******** is on a page called: ingeniero underground, google it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

> Can anyone re-upload ETAP 11? File links from 4shared are already invalid. Please, I really need this software and I don't have money to buy one. Thank you!



Here yuu have the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jagro1984

Hi julpari.

I have the same problem with you. My laptop is windows 8.1 and 64 bit. How did you able to install the Etap 11 successfully? Please share. thank you.

----------


## jagro1984

How did you able to make it work? please share coz HASP runtime is also my problem. Thanks

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## ingo_dingo

Mega wants a "decryption key"
What is the decryption key?

----------


## ionioni

a decryption key is a key used to decrypt

----------


## luis4170

I have just checked the downloading 11 & 12.6, and no "decryption key" was required. Try again.

----------


## ingo_dingo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
This is the screen I get asking for a decryption key. I get it using chrome or firefox. I get it for all the posted Mega files.

----------


## ingo_dingo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
This is the screen I get asking for a decryption key. I get it using chrome or firefox. I get it for all the posted Mega files.

----------


## luis4170

Sorry. But I do not receive this screen.
As a matter of fact other people who has used the links, have downloaded them without problems.

----------


## sidh

thank you.. can you please help me how to download these files as i am trying to download them but there are ads all around and a messgae that link is not valid

----------


## luis4170

Try these links for the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

Try these links for the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.0
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 7.5
---------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

Or copying and pasting the complete links for the different versions:


ETAP 6.0
---------
****https://mega.co.nz/#!iAlSURID!EoNCclAr7LgYlvzgJDYESQws-MZ9xJRAcT7djljJWWw*******[/url]


ETAP 7.0
---------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!3MN0BBrD!HsH5cR2yXvde6LmpyFuAxia50FU6BA89KhAqLqT  xz8k*****[/url]


ETAP 7.5
---------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!WAFzgYST!TfbCJzraaKAkqwXVtRT9zVjwwN8GrR-zNqFMU6qD_HY*****[/url]


ETAP 11.0
-----------
******https://mega.co.nz/#!vMkGGZxZ!ZvTRmR_K9fioJOl9c_6ESmOoHeRctyLSvTbvCwC  BQJs*****[/url]


ETAP 12.6
-----------
*****https://mega.co.nz/#!fVEihSgL!sAwTVBPslld0PwCZluz6s9-FQlZfC4oS9HRnrYuGPLQ****[/url]

----------


## doglas.mcdo

hi everyone,

can you please suggest a good load forecasting software that is free or with c---k? i really need it. thank you very much

----------


## ingo_dingo

> Or copying and pasting the complete links for the different versions:
> 
> 
> ETAP 6.0
> ---------
> ****https://mega.co.nz/#!iAlSURID!EoNCclAr7LgYlvzgJDYESQws-MZ9xJRAcT7djljJWWw*******[/url]
> 
> 
> ETAP 7.0
> ...



It works now. Thanks for that.See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## ingo_dingo

It works now. Thanks for the new links.

----------


## mahmoud_nagyp

thanks , download it now

----------


## polarcamel

Thank you

----------


## huhu

hi, appreciate anybody can share new activation code as the one attached inside the folder is currently not working i.e. expired.

Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K ---> this expired

Thanks

----------


## huhu

hi, appreciate anybody can share new activation code as the one attached inside the folder is currently not working i.e. expired.

Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K ---> this expired

Thanks

----------


## pajohny

> hi, appreciate anybody can share new activation code as the one attached inside the folder is currently not working i.e. expired.
> 
> Z@8cUuS5w#nytVgCfvvccA%tDDu4jD6aNb?K ---> this expired
> 
> Thanks



Try this

Z@8cUeS5w#nytVgCfvvcNAdTeQv7&f?98GkL

----------


## veemandal

I need ETAP 11 ********. Can anybody share please...

----------


## luis4170

Read the previous posts

----------


## nodongle.biz

Solution for ETAP 12.6 and 14.0 is available by **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## raz

> Solution for ETAP 12.6 and 14.0 is available by **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



Check your inbox

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

Thanks for all members.

----------


## gilbertomejiac

why use this version? if 12,6 works perfect

See More: ETAP v11.0

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 14.1 works perfect too.  :Smile:

----------


## BabyBear

Could you please share what you got? Thanks.

----------


## veemandal

Can anybody provide the ETAP 11.0 ******** ? Thanks

----------


## veemandal

I mean ETAP 11.0 ********.... Thanks

----------


## meresfre

> Can anybody provide the ETAP 11.0 ******** ? Thanks



I recommend you to read all replies since the page 35 (more or less) to understand some problems and solutions. I downloaded it last week, there are differents links working

----------


## mohamed ismail hkimi

Hy all,


 Anyone could post link for the full version of ETAP 11 

 regards

----------

